# Hull Clinic... Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo, Hi y'all, is it my turn to be the first?  
Lorna hun don't worry, I've started looking at maternity/bigger clothes too and I'm still struggling with tiredness and waking up in the early hours.
Don't think I can cope with doing PE when there's no opportunities for team teaching but we'll see, I'll let u know. 
Good luck. Take it easy, it's your turn now if you know what I mean.
Love to all Giz


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Blimey new home again!!  
Good to hear from you Lorna Hun, the tiredness is a killer isn't it but like you say we won't complain we are so lucky to be here and already time seems to be flying by don't you think ? i never thought I'd get to experience being pregnant so i want it to last but on the other hand i can't wait to meet bubba   as for the maternity/bigger clothes i have been in them for the last 2 weeks!! i was fed up of been uncomfortable squeezing into my normal stuff!
Well think its time to snuggle up on sofa and probably watch the back of my eyelids!  been out visting family today (very exhausting) but came home with some wonderful gifts for bubba and the nursery, everyone is so excited for us it's so sweet.

hope everyone's ok and not too glum cos it's Monday tomorrow, I'm trying not to think about it....i hate Mondays!

night all love Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, nice new home we have!

I am soooooo tiered!!!  Really hope it's a good sign!?

I remember I hated being pregnant with DS, I enjoyed the 2nd trimester, but the first I was exhausted and nauseous, and the last trimester I had high BP, lots of fluid retention everywhere, my legs were like whales!!!  I ended up with pre-eclampsia, only mild in my books but was induced 2 weeks early.  I pray that this time I will enjoy it more.  But as you said we are so lucky to have been preg that we should never complain, the end result is worth it all!!!!

My DH is exhausted too bless him, he's had so much more to do, I am so lucky to have such an involved DH in my DS's care.

I too have to go to work tomorrow, but only for training in powerpoint so shouldn't be too taxing a day!  Be weird though after a week of laziness!!!

Night Night 
Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

There's no way I can do personals. I've only just read back but I can't remember half of it already  

Em-is it the 28th you test? I'm going on holiday that day ( Lanzarote for a week ) so I won't find out until I get back.  

Hope you bump buddies are ok at work and haven't fallen asleep on your lunch break or anything  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,
Just wanted to gloat, cos I was umming and ahhing about whether to go to work today cos it's that class that i don't want to be anywhere near in my condition   , -well I went cos I thought I've got some free time before the class to try and sort something, and so it's not hanging over my head til next week, and I arrived to find that the kids had been sent home cos the boiler had broken down (a combination of the the cold and being turned off all half term) ha how good's that! 
If I hadn't gone in and then found that out I'd have been gutted. 
So all those things that I wanted to do yesterday but didn't cos I had a tired day I did today with much more of a feel good buzz!  

Lorna I forgot to say about the backache, have you tried cuddling one of those full length pillows at night time and doing your sad cat; happy cat and other exercises daily? I think you're allowed to use heat pads too but it might be worth checking with the midwife, oh and DH needs to learn how to give you a back massage with you lying on your side, if he hasn't already.  

Em-your symptoms sound promising-indicative of the necessary changes taking place in your body.     

Well that's all for now folks-like I say I just wanted to gloat really. Love Giz


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Gizmog how lucky is that, I wish that had happened in my school. I arrived to a nice warm school, GUTTED!!!!!   I blame my Dad, he is the caretaker, he gets there and gets thats heating going way before anyone else arrives at school, I might have to have a word   

I'm glad that first day back is over, not long till easter hols  

I hope everyone is else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening All

I had first day back at work, and it was nice and easy because it was out of the office on training so not too bad at all.  Tomorrow only doing a few hours then it's back to putting my feet up!

Zarah - Don't go getting your dad in trouble   I think the LEA may have something to say if he breaks the heating just so you can have a rest!!!!

Giz - You can't put off seeing that class forever!!!  But the heating breaking was a nice break from them I'm sure!

Sarah - Yeah test on 28th so you will have to await my news!  When do you get back from hol?  My childminder is away first 2 weeks in May so trying to decide what to do, and whether to take a holiday then.  But if get BFP not sure I want to fly that early.  May look at doing something in UK.  Think is still be paying for Nursery on the Thur/Fri whether he's there or not, and have to pay childminder too as she gets 4 weeks paid leave so could be expensive!  But don't like using A/L when I am not going to do anything special with it, of course DS is special but looking after him with our A/L always seems waste of day off, as not doing something special!  Does that sound horrid?  

Hope you're all well.
TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

It has suddenly gone quiet on here!     Hope you are all OK!

Em, have you gone insane yet? I bet the wait is driving you mad! Any signs, feelings etc? 8 days to go hun!      

Just thought I'd pop on for an update. We have the walk round the hospital this friday (HOORAY!!!    ) My AF is due in the next couple of days but I'm hoping it will hold off till after friday, because they usually tell you to ring them on the first day of AF after the talk, or so I have been told from people at other clinics! Because I am egg sharing though, I think I will be going on the pill for a while, so I am going to ring the unit this afternoon to let them know there is a chance it could be before the walk round, and what do I need to do. I seem to remember you could only start the pill on the first day of af so don't want to miss by a day and have to wait another month! Well that's my update so far! If anyone has any tips on foods etc before and after ec can you let me know please! Had heard something about Brazil nuts etc not sure when to eat them! 

Hi to all of you, Hope to hear from you soon!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Jen-how exciting. I hope they say you can start with friday's af. I can't help you with the right food to eat because I was a bad girl and never did any of that. ( hmm...no wonder it took me 7 attempts!   ) To be honest, as soon as I was told not to have this and that I wanted them more!  

Em-how are you bearing up. Are you analysing every twinge yet? Here's some more of these      I'm going for away for a week. It's really annoying that you pay for nursery when they aren't there isn't it? Same here. 

Hope everyone's ok today. Nothing much to report here. Sophie had her first major tantrum in toys-r-us yesterday. She didn't understand that she couldn't take all the toys home with her. Screamed the place down-well embarrassing   Oh well I suppose it will be the first of many  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

everyone,

I agree it is quite on here at the moment  

Isn't it cold    , I hate it , please hurry up summer!

Jen you must be soooo excited, not long now   . Do you know if they have anyone in mind for your egg share yet? 

Em, I hope your coping well with the wait, not long now. 

Sarah, believe me that will not be the last of the tantrums, they get much worse!!! I'v been told it stops at around the age of 20   

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

hi everyone.  hope everyone is ok.

I'm absolutely freezing.  Been cold all day.  I put socks on in bed last night haha

well, my news is we finally got letter of referral from Hull,  Ive decided (or rather we) that we are going to try Leicester ACU.  (recommended by someone on this site) So Ive posted everything off and asked for a consulation, so just waiting for that to come through.  Fingers crossed everything will be ok + theyll be able to treat me, even with the weird fsh?

one minute I feel it might happen/work   then next minute I think there is no chance. 

golden, not long to wait, sending you 

all you lucky ones who are pregnant,  did you want to find out the sex of the baby or did you want a surprise?

take care,  I m  going now,  must go and munch a packet of crisps,


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girlies!

Had a really busy morning, well week really! Feel like I haven't stopped but I am really excited about tomorrow night.     

Looks like AF might be showing tomorrow aswell, had cramps etc so I should find out some rough dates tomorrow. 

Kittyblue, I am glad you have decided on a clinic and things should start moving forward soon for you.     for good news for you, I'm sure you wont be waiting too long for your appointment.

Zarah, I agree its bloomin     freezing! Roll on summer! I think they are thinking of matching now and that they should have someone in mind after we go through the clinic tomorrow. They said on the phone that I should be able to get some rough dates tomorrow, so will post more after that.

Sarah, I remember my dd's first tantrum at an estate agents! (Of all places!) My mum was with me and we both started laughing at her,(Not in a nasty way! And it was a pathetic tantrum!) She never had another one really after that because she didn't like people laughing at her! I did find it funny though, it was just so out of charachter for her.    

Em, How are you coping? I have my finger crossed for you.              

Scooby, how are twins doing? Have you been OK whist your DH was away. 

Bump Buddies, not long till you all have your next scans.  I can't believe how fast it seems to be passing.

Readie, Have you only got another few weeks at work? You'll be a mummy so soon.     

To the rest of you a big hello. Will post soon.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry but I'm just passing through. Have been on a study day all day and I've got another one tomorrow so no time for chit chat.

I'm reading your posts though.

Jen-good luck for tomorrow

Kitty-never say never. Remember that I was actually told no chance. Stay positive hun  

Em- 

Bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,
Just a quickie to say all the best for tomorrow Jen.

Em-one week to go (possibly the hardest), hang on in there, we're right behind you.

Kittyblue-so pleased to hear you're making progress, another step closer, nice one.

Bump buddies dunno about you but I feel like I've doubled in size in the last 24hous so have applied ointments to my belly to try and keep my skin supple and moisturised (trying to avoid stretch marks-Moi-I don't know what you mean!-this is worth getting stretch marks for in'it!   )

Right bed time!

Take care the rest of ya! luv Giz & bump


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

It's so quite on here at the moment where has everyone from Hull got to!!

Anyway, to those who are reading a big cyber  .

Jen - Yes I am slowly going  , I hope your AF holds on until tomorrow then it can be day 1 of your cycle that would be great timing.  Do enjoy the talk, I found it a bit boring, but then I am a health professional so guess I thought I knew a lot of it.  They were really nice though, and I did learn a little bit.  It was nice to see lots of other people too, and know you're not the only one in East Yorkshire having problems ttc, as it sometimes feels like!  It's so exciting to get to that meeting date as that is the true signal that the roller coaster is about to start, so buckle up and enjoy the ride!!!!!

Sarah - My DS also doesn't understand Toys R Us, he has had numerous tantrums in there, and at Christmas just thought he could add anything he liked the look of to our trolley, had to keep putting things back on the shelves!!!  At least then had Santa to wait for and could say, see what Santa will bring you!?  Enjoy your holiday, will be nice to relax in Lanzarotte, while I am here analysing every twinge for another 7 sleeps!!!!

Zarah - It was a little warmer today I thought, hope you're warming up!!!

Kitty -   fro your new journey in Leicester ACU hope they get you what you need, it's such a shame it can't be done in Hull.

Giz - You wear those marks on your belly with pride!!!  I believe it's actually geneticall inherited the elasticity of skin, so no matter how many lotions and potions you rub in it won't make a difference if your skin ain't stretchy enough you'll get them!!!  But it's very therapeutic and a nice bonding thing to sit and rub your belly so enjoy it, it took long enough to get a bump there you love every minute!!!!

 and   to everyone else, hope you're all well, to those with bumps, those with new babies, and those still on the journey, my thoughts are with you all.

TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Good morning everyone.  My day off today.      I hope every one is ok

Im visiting my father today who has been ill, taking my sister in law too.  

Its really hard not to tell anyone, but dh doesnt want anyone knowing??  Im such a blabbermouth I usually tell everyone everything.

OH BIG NEWS the leicester clinic rang yesterday,  got an appnt,  not til march so misses out a cycle  
but at least we seem to be getting somewhere now.  Im going to be a pain to live/work with til then.... 
Have a lovely day and   to everyone....xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Morning girls,

Just a quick one to say, The old witch has arrived for the first time ever I think on time!         Don't think I have ever been so pleased to see AF!  I think it means this is day 1 of my cycle and I will start the pill tonight. They are going to have a prescription for me to pick up at the clinic. Feel crap with cramps but want to jump around a lot! Think this is a good sign, at least I will be starting on a positive! 

Em hope you OK hun, try to relax and think positive pregnancy thoughts!     . 

Kitty, your appointment will be here soon.    

To everyone else, Thanks for all your encouraging words, would be a wreck without this site! Will post soon.

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Jen - That's brill news, good old AF (who'd have thought you'd ever be pleased to see the witch!?)

Kitty -   sure that appointment time will come around sooner than you imagine keep positive!

Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just passing through to say hi

I'm shattered after 2 study days. I'm not used to just sitting and doing nothing-it's so tiring   We did fire training and they fill this room with smoke and you have to rescue some dummies who are meant to be patients. I didn't like that at all you couldn't see a thing.

Anyway, I will chat more tomorrow I promise

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone,

Just got back from the hospital and am very disappointed! I rang the other day to say my AF was due so did I need to go on the pill, with egg sharing. They said they would have the prescription ready for me but they hadn't. Not only that, but they haven't even matched us yet and they have had all the info for a couple of weeks now. So I was expecting ates for this month and to start things off and they have just said ring us with your next AF!!!!      Thats another month of nothing! 
The walk round seemed to be a waste of time, they told me less than I already know! (I have expert advice from this site!) Really wanted to say forget the egg sharing and we'll pay for the full treatment, but we really can't afford to do that and it's not the recipients fault that it is taking long. Feeling rather selfish though at the mo! 

I hope the rest of you are all OK. Sorry for going on a bit!    

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Jen-sorry about that. I don't know what to say really. Why would they say they would sort the prescription out if they haven't even matched you? Strange. You've got every right to 'go on a bit' I'd be furious.

Talking of furious-dh was meant to be home at 7 but he's still at work. I know it's not his fault but it's still annoying. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
Well I went back to school Monday and felt really rough. I was home by 3.15  and in bed and then it turned into flu, this is the first time out of bed so I thought I would quickly catch up with you all. It has really knocked me for 6. All I wanted to do was take pain killers and sleep! Sleep I could do but no pain killers!!!!!!! Don't think work was too happy but tough. Anyway I am shattered again just sitting here typing so crawling off back to bed.
Love to you all.
lorna
xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Lorna

Hope you're nicely tucked up in bed again.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Jen-how annoying, I'm suprised at the clinic for misleading you, they're normally really good in my experience at making sure that you see a nurse before giving you prescriptions. If they don't mention booking an appointment when you next ring just double check cos i couldn't get anything without an appointment. Hope that this set back turns out for the best in the end, cos life can be funny weird like that sometimes.

Lorna-poor you, sounds horrible. I'd go for fizzy orange lucozade and the effervescent vitamin C tablets in your situation to perk me up and keep up my fluid intake. Get well soon  

Sarah-did they make you do the smoke room thing in red cape, boots and leotard worn over bright blue lycra tights......you know in keeping with your character?  

Em-hope you're bearing up    

Think the rest of you must be feeling exhausted with trying to keep up at work and/or with all the domestic stuff, it's been so quiet of late, I know I am. Ah well soon be spring and I'm sure things will start to take off then.  

Love to y'all. Giz


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all  

Thank goodness it's sunday tomorrow it's been such a busy week! I'm ready for my sleep-in tomorrow thats for sure.
Not sure Ive got anything exciting to report been pretty boring week really don't think this weather helps ,i can't wait for spring to arrive i love it when the flowers start to come out and the garden looks all green and happy 

Jen Hun so sorry to hear you have had such a let down you must be so disappointed, it's really not like the clinic to do that ? lets hope like Giz said it all turns out for the best in the end, maybe this month wasn't meant to be the one   hope everything goes smoothly from now on  

Hey Giz how's you and bubba/buddha doing ? have you sprouted a lovely bump yet... mine seems to be growing by the day! 
Have you started buying things yet, we have had some lovely bits bought for the nursery and DP's sister has said she would like to buy us a pram!...all we have to do is choose one we like so might go looking at some tomorrow, a little early to be buying but no harm in looking ey!

Lorna get well soon hun  must have really taken it out of you especially with the tiredness you already had, plenty of rest is just what the doctor ordered!!

Em stay strong and positive Hun not too much longer now               

Hello everyone else hope your all having a good weekend  

love to all

caz xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

I have just been catching up because like Lorna I have had the flu  I started feeling abit run down on Thursday & by the time I left work on Friday I ached from head to toe, even my eyes ached. I felt terrible so it was straight home to bed & that is where I have stayed until about an hour ago. It's been awful but it must be doing the rounds, I know alot of people who have had it or got it.
I feel much better now, just really bad AF pains . It's my first one since my op & the pains are much worse than I normally have, hope thats not how its going to be from now on. I have my follow up appointment but its not until April, so I will discuss it then.

Jen, you must be so cross with what happened at the clinic on Friday. Did they say why they haven't matched you yet? Is there no-one to match you with? I thought they would have a big waiting list of couples waiting for donor eggs. Having to wait another month is so unfair. Try to stay positive   .

Caz, Gizmog & Lorna, your bumps sound like they are coming along nicely, well done to you all.

Sarah, your study day's sounded fun!!!! I don't think I'd of liked to do that either. 

Kitty, stay positive, March is nearly here.   

Em, hope the   isn't getting to much for you, not long now,       .

Hello to anyone I have missed XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Jen - How annoying I would e    I have been surprised so far at how long things take (I foolishly thought with private, you would get a better service) but it is the same docs and nurses and admin, you're just paying for it.  anyway from what people have said on this site, Hull is usually good so maybe it was a one off, but that doesnt help you.  Just make sure next time theyve got everything in order.

Zarah, I started AF on Friday (a day early) Im always 28 days so maybe it was stress... had bad pains yest at college so dosed up on paracetamol.

Caz, what sort of pram will you get?  (Ive had a few looks to see what/if i would get, is that weird)
I like those facing the mother.

Giz, Sarah, Golden, lorna, Hope youare all ok and having a rest....    Why dont men do housework?
take care everyone x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Jen - So sorry that the clinic messed you about like that, especially when you got all psyched up ready to start! I am surprised at them as they've been so good with my treatment cycles.  Anyway, sure these things all happen for a reason and you'll get a nice match and be on the next bus!!!

Well I've made it to Sunday, which was my mission last week, now I have just 4 more sleeps to test day!!!!!  So tempted to go get a pee stick and see, but know that I will be gutted if it shows positive and then by test day it's not, so I'm going   but happier as according to the FF calculator I should have been able to test yesterday, so if I'd had a LMP not in a tx cycle I would now be 2 days overdue my AF !!!

How delayed can AF be after treatment if you get a BFN  Anyone know

Anyway,   to everyone, sorry for lack of more personals, but I have a pain in my lower stomach that started before I came upstairs to computer, and think I need go rest!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello girlies!

How are we all? Feeling much better about things now, but AF seems to have dissappeared! Very lite for 2 days and stopped so not sure if it was ovulating spotting or what! My cycle is quite irregular, and quite often have spotting mid-month but never on day 27!!!    What is going on! Not sure whether or not it could be down to stress. I have made an appointment at the doctors for at lunch time and I'm going to ring the clinic to find out what pill they would have put me on etc so I can have the prescription ready. I don't want to start AF and then not have another one for 50 something days, (that has happenned before too!) So going to try and get on the pill when this AF actually starts properly and then at least I know it will only be 28 day cycles from then on. I am hoping to get matched though quickly, they have had all my tests for 2 weeks now and I don't think they have even looked at matching me yet but surely it should be soon.

It has been really quiet on here recently, hope everyone is OK! Em not long to go now and it's a good sign that no sign of AF!        

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I'm quiet but I've been trying to pack for my holiday and It's getting me sooo stressed. I mean, how much clobber does one little person need  . By the time we've packed her nappies, wipes, clothes,toys etc there's no room for our stuff!

anyway I am reading and I hope those who are poorly are feeling better.

Em-to answer your af question-mine always came bang on day 14 of my tww. The one after that however was a different matter and has been known to go awol for 50 days.
Lets hope that yours is awol for 9 months   

Gizmog-me in a leotard and lycra?   I feel nauseous at the thought. I can't believe how far gone you are already. Is it going quick for you too?

jen-hope you get something sorted today. Good on you for your forward planning

Right, best get back to it. 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry ive been awol so long, weve had a nightmare this last wk.  Brookes cold got a million times worse, i took her to the gp who was very unhelpful, even though i knew it was quite serious ( mothers intuition).  We went for out repeat eye tests at the neonatel on the 17th and i asked if a doctor there would look at her, as she wasnt feeding well, her hands and feet were swollen, and her face was puffy too, and she was like ice no matter how many blankets i put on her and i was so worried.  They admitted her into Hull royal through A&E, and by the sunday night she was in the childrens ward 120, back in an incubator being tube fed. They said she had a viral thing that went onto her chest.  Blake was initially ok, but as he was staying at the hospital with me i asked if they would weigh him too and he had only put an ounce on in a week. They diagnosed him with reflux and admitted him as a patient too.  I have had to stop breastfeeding and go onto bottles of EBM so i can keep track of how much theyre having ( thank god i have so much in the freezer)
We came home on saturday afternoon and they seem to be doing ok now, Blake is on Carobel to help with his reflux and brookes feeding is picking up, i just hate bottlefeeding them, i miss the bonding that goes with breastfeeding. Plus bottlefeeding takes sooooooo much longer as neither of them want to give up their wind.  i spend half my time rubbing their backs!!

Anyway i hope to catch up on all the posts soon, but i hope everyones ok & love to all.
S
xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Well not long to go, only 2 sleeps left now!!!!  Am so tempted to go get a pee stick, but so scared will get a false result so hanging in there - Just!!!!

Scooby - So sorry to hear about Brooke and Blake been in hospital, poor little things, glad they are back home now, and seem to be picking up.  Why is it that we have to push so hard as mothers to get our little ones looked at  Mothers intuition always best, don't ever be fobed off by the medical profession!!!  I hope you are back breast feeding soon the EBM, however, is of course great for them, but I'm with you on the time thing and winding, breast is defiantly best!!!  You're so lucky you can freeze so much EBM I could only get couple of ounces at a time with my DS think my (.) (.) knew it wasn't a baby when I used the pump!!!  Took me about 2 weeks to get enough frozen to go out for a few hours and leave DH with enough milk on ice!!!  As my little DS was a guzzler and could down 8 oz no problems!!  What am I going to do if I have twins and my (.)(.) are same as last time!!!!  I may never get to see the outside world!!!!!!!

Sarah - Hope you have a great holiday!  Packing is a mare isn't it, I am just the same with all the stuff for DS, it drives my DH mad, he says 'can't we get some of that stuff when we are there?'  I just never want to risk it.  When he was on carton formula when he was 18 months old I used to take it with me as he loved his milk so much and this was easiest stuff to take with me and keep fresh - you know the follow on milk stuff?  I put a box of 15 cartons in our suitcase!!!!!  We did run out and end up having to keep buying fresh milk and trying to keep it cool in a cup whilst you were out in sun was not easy!!!  You just couldn't buy the same stuff out there and he was very fussy it was the carton of formula or fresh milk and that was it, no other makes would do!!!

Jen - A little AF dance being sent your way!!!  You have to imagine it as I'm no good at getting the fancy extra graphics that others on the board do!!!  It's probably stress, I have a strange cycle too with spotting and stopping and starting, lets hope she comes back and finishes the job so you can get on with the pill.  Fingers crossed the clinic also get there fingers out and find you a match soon.

I keep getting sharp pains across my lower abdomen particularly if I've been bent over then straighten up suddenly - anyone think this is a good sign?  Could it be the twins pulling on me from inside?  Can't believe if/when I get a BFP on Thur that I will have to wait another 4 weeks to see if they both made it!!!

 to everyone else!!!

Anyway
TTFN
Em


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well my secret is out!!!!!! I told my class yesterday and they are thrilled and then the rest of the school found out by playtime today (amazing how quickly gossip spreads!). I have had so many cuddles and congratulations it is great. It seems like such a long time ago since we found out. One of the parents had guessed because "I was looking a lot fatter"!!!!!!!!!! OH well I couldn't have hidden it any longer, bump seems to have vastly increased this week, scary!!!!!!
Em fingers crossed and everything else for your testing day. I really hope you get a BFP!
Sarah have you packed yet? You scared me about all the things you need, maybe I will go on holiday again when bub is 18!!!!!
Bump buddies, how are you?
Scooby my god I bet you were scared but mothers instinct, how right you were. Hope they are doing OK now.
Hello everyone else x
Love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning All

Anyone get scared to death by the Earthquake in England last night?  Was awoke at just before 1 a.m. by the house violently shaking.  Apparently it was 5.3 on the scale and the epicentre was Market Rasen in Lincolnshire so not too far away from us.

I was so scared, it really shook me up, I was clinging to my DH!!!  Buy my DS slept through it!!!

Hope it's not shook my little embies away!!!!  Only one more sleep to test day!!

 to everyone.

Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gosh Em, 
You are up early! I had the fright of my life too. It was soo scarey!    We thought the front end of the house had collapsed! We sleep on the ground floor and DD on the first so I quickly ran upstairs whilst dh went outside to see what was going on. DD slept right through it! Everyone was out in the street to see what was going on, really mad! 

Hi to everyone. Hope you weren't all too scared. Em only 1 sleep to go! Lots and lots of              your way. I have a really good feeling about it though. 

Sarah, Hows the packing going? I remember the days when you had to take everything including the kitchen sink with you!     Just think how relaxing it will be when you get there though and you know you have everything you need. Have a great time.

Lorna, I'm glad the news went down so well at your school, that must be so nice having all those well wishes! And starting to show already, I bet you are so proud of your bump! Do you know when your scan is?

Scooby, you poor thing. There is nothing worse than the panic of your kids being ill. I bet you were so scared. I'm glad they are getting better though and I'm sure things will be OK soon. Get well soon Blake and Brooke.    

A big hello to everyone esle, I have not forgotten you all, just have to go and do some work. Will post more personals later.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

OMG that earthquake thing scared me to death I thought the house was going to fall down ( a bit dramatic of me I know   ). I didn't think i'd experience an earthquake in my lifetime. hope everyone's houses are ok.

Scooby-I hope your little one's are ok now-it must have been awful.

Em-I'm not around tomorrow so I'm hoping with all my heart that you get good news  

I'm sorry but as per usual I don't have time for personals

Well that's me checking out. i'm off on my jollies tomorrow for a week. I've just got to pack the kitchen sink because we've packed everything but  

Take care all and keep chatting. Keep us on page 1.

See you soon 
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Enjoy your trip Sarah - and at least if you pack the kitchen sink you'll be prepared for all eventualities!!!!

Can't wait to have   news to tell you on your return, only 1 sleep to go!!!

Em


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All
Can I have some bubbles for tomorrow please?
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Sarah have a great holiday, 
em.  lots and lots of    good luck
jen, bagpuss zarah scooby doo cas gizmog  

well what about that earthquake,  
my dh bless told me to STOP it ,  stop what I said , I think its a *** earthquake
he then went back to sleep,  hethought Id been jumping/bouncing on the bed  

Everyones been talking about it today,  I thought it was an experience,  never had before,

anyway got to go..


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

evening all
Em just popped on to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Hun, and well done for lasting till test day! i feel sure it's gonna be good news   if your anything like me you will be up at the crack of dawn cos you wont be able to wait any longer   loads of positive to you and I'll blow you lots of bubbles too.....                    xx

Sarah hope you have a great holiday! sounds like your well organised now ...i do that before we go away too but you can guarantee I'll have always forgot something simple like my tooth brush!  

Well that earthquake just scared the living daylights out of me  which then in turn woke DP up in a panic, i thought the house was coming down!! the mirror in our bedroom was shaking so much it was very scary...i was really pleased that little bubba was tucked away safe inside of me.
Hope everyone's houses are ok,not too much damage.

hello to bump buddies hope bubba's didn't get too shaken about  

right I'm off to relax abit  now been out allday, and I'm a bit shattered, had my hair cut and looked after my sisters too little ones, oh and shopping of course! 
Hello to those i haven't mentioned but as we have all said before there are just so many of us now to mention(especially with my lame brain!) do you know i went to brush my teeth the other morning with.....wait for it SHAMPOO!!!   

love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Well I had a scare today, I went to Tesco (that wasn't the scary bit!!!!) and bought a home hpt as I was planning on doing an extra test at midnight tonight as then it would be test day, and then do the hpt the clinic gave me in the morning with first wee.  Anyway, got home, went to the loo, and there was a very faint pink discharge on my panty liner.  I had this day after my test when I did first cycle and got a BFP.  I went a bit loopy and although I'd just weed I managed to squeeze out a few more drops and immediately did one of the test strips just bought (it was a 2 pack!).

 BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So I rang my DH and asked if could come see him at work, didn't want to say over phone, and he's only 20 minutes away.  So rushed over to tell him, then back to tell my best friend.

So I am a naughty girl after all, but I was devastated when I saw the pink discharge.  Anyway, still have to do the clinic one tomorrow but hope it's a good sign.  Last time I always believed that the discharge was the second embie comming away, but have to wait another 4 weeks to find out if they both stuck.  

Thank you all for your supportive words and   vibes.

I am still in a bit of a panic as I am getting strong pulling pains in my abdomen, very sharp!!  So please still send me more   vibes and bubbles, I think the ones I've got today after my earlier post have really helped!!!

 and   to everyone else!!!  Anyway, I'm going to go rest now, so no time for personals, sorry it's an all me post.  Will catch up tomorrow.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

I knew it! Well done em.       Wonder if you'll still wake up really early to do the clinic test or whether you'll be more chilled now.
The pulling will be your uterus and ligaments stretching in readiness for carrying bubba or bubba's won't it? 
Too tired to do more, just wanted to wish you luck Em and yes the earthquake terrified me, brought on a nice hyperventilation attack, cos I didn't realise what it was and I nearly posted last night to see if such hallucinogenic madness was normal for a first time pg person. It was a relief to know it was real and not my hormonal imagination.  
love to all, Giz


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Em, 

Congratulations.           
Just popped on to see if you had any news yet. Have you done your hospital test too? I'm so happy for you hun. 

Will post again later, have to take DD to school.

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay !!! Em congratulations! cant wait for you to post again hun with your positive from the clinic test, then its all official such a great feeling.
Well done hun      

caz xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

Yes it was positive again this morning at 4 a.m. !!!!!!!!  Been to Hull and got my lovely Utrogeston tablets to continue taking.

They didn't want to do any blood tests, and said that the pulling should all be normal body getting used to it stuff.

So I join the club!!!  How will I last 4 more weeks to scan date?  

TTFN
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Em, you must be on  . I am soooooo pleased for you. Another Hull Clinic  . Well done you        .

As for the earthquake, I sleapt through it!!!!!! I didn't know anything about it until DP switched GMTV on and came running into the bedroom to tell me all about it!! I was gutted  I hate feeling left out 

Well Im back on antibiotics,again. I thought I was over the flu, then I started going dizzy & feeling sick. So I visited my GP and I have got a viral infection. I can't remember the last time I felt 100%. I wish I was Sarah & on my way to Lanzarote.

A big hello to everyone, hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

YAY!!! Official BFP...Welcome to the bump club Hun, hope the next 4 weeks pass really quickly for you i know how hard it can be but with all the practice in the 2 week wait I'm sure you will manage it   
what date is your scan ?
Oh and those utrogesten tablets...how lovely, i don't miss those at all!!

Caz xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

YEAH YEAH YEAH there is another one of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Em that is fab news I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you. Welcome to the bump club! xxx
Lorna


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

[fly]Hooray its Friday [/fly]
Just popped in to say Hello, it's quite on here at the mo. Hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

[fly]congratulations em!!![/fly]

Welcome to the club!!!

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

just done a post and lost it!!! so annoying when that happens......anyway as i was saying it's very quiet on here at the mo, hope everyone is well! i haven't much to say myself either really, had a pretty normal day at work today oh apart from lots of people commenting on my bump which was a really nice feeling..does that sound daft! 

Oh and Scooby i have to just say your new pic of the twins is just adorable! they look like they are doing really well, hope there both well and truly over there nasty colds now  xx

Em Hun your still up there on   bet it's still not really sunk in yet!  

BIG hello to my bump buddies hope your well, love and bump rubs to all xx

Hello to everyone else   well thats it from me i wont bore you any longer with my babbling    must go put my weary feet up, hope all mummy's have a lovely day tomorrow and get spoilt rotten.

Love to all
Caz & bubba xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are we all doing? Hope you are all OK, especially those with bubbas on board! 

Em, have you got a date for your scan yet? Can't wait to find out if both have stuck! To the other bump buddies, you must all have your 20 week scans coming up soon. How exciting! Are you finding out if they are boys or girls? 

Scooby, The new pic is sooo cute. Aren't they growing fast! You're obviously doing a great job of feeding them. 

A big hello to Zarah, Sarah, Kitty, Readie and any others I have missed. Hope you are all keeping well.

For my update, I rang the clinic on Friday, still no match! It seems to be taking ages, I thought there would be loads of people waiting for eggs. I am really hoping to get started next month, but AF due in 15 days, so if I don't get matched by then it will be another 4 weeks. The clinic said they haven't had time to sit down and have a look, and I understand they are busy etc but it has been 3 weeks since the last tests were done and they were starting to match us then. It's just annoying having to wait when we are so keen to get started. We debated paying the extra and not sharing, so we could start this month but we have had to wait so much longer for blood results etc, it would be a lot more money for the sake of 4 weeks! DD has had to be with us at all appointments so knows what is going on, and she decided to tell her friends at school that we were having a baby! Lots of awkward questions etc. I know she is only excited though, but I have to keep reminding her there is a chance it wont work etc. Can I have loads of positive vibes and bubbles for a match in the next 2 weeks please! Thanks girls.

Take care 

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Or Jen i really hope you get matched real soon, it must be hard for you cos you will be so egar to get on with things but like you say the clinic is so busy  
I'm gonna blow you loads of bubbles Hun and send you plenty of positive energy for a match asap  

                                                                                               
PHEW!!!!!....just go blow you some bubbles now, keep us posted Hun

love Caz & Bubba xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

It's still really quite on here, I hope everyone is ok.

Jen, what a load of messing around for you. I can't believe they haven't matched you yet. The clinic make out that there are lots of couples waiting for donor eggs. So where have they gone? It doesn't give me much hope of being able to get mine sorted in the summer hols!! I hope your not too down about it but you must be sooooo frustrated . Have they given you any idea how much longer you will be waiting? Are there any couples on the waiting list? Here's some positives just for you           . I will blow you some bubbles too. xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I've blown you some bubbles, Jen, hope you get some good news soon.
(Keep pestering them, ring and annoy them, that might make them wake up)
It took me nearly 2 weeks to get a letter of referral, then when I began ringing daily they eventually did it the same day)
Well my situation , we have an appointment with Leicester ACU next week  so fingers crossed we can get started with treatment soon.  (I've worked out ovulation dates etc so know when I'm ready to start treatment )  Im lucky that my cycle has always been very regular 28 days , with a minor blip here and there.  Lets hope they can work to my schedule 
I'm getting a bit over excited though, had another look in Mothercare at the weekend.
I'm in the frame of mind that it might work at the moment....
oh and other good news  my fsh is now 10.  was previously 3  then  13
I sneakily went to the gp got a nurse to do bloods and got a print out, dont know if thats ok or not, but considering I never go to docs I thought it was ok. 
take care everyone


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just popping on to say hi ladies.
Haven't been on much due to being at work and then catching up with beauty sleep (ha not looking beautiful at all) on a night and weekends.

Jen here's some vibes for ya-                 

Here's some for you too Kittyblue-                  - looking fwd to hearing about your appointment.

Scooby-that's an ace pic-looks like Brooke is telling Blake how it is.

Em-how you feeling, bet you can't wait for scan to make it real.

Bump buddies-you feeling anything yet? I've got a right afternoon/evening gymnast inside me. I'm gonna regret being a PE teacher I think-midwife couldn't feel top of uterus cos of stomach muscles and can apparently make it possible to feel babies movements more. Hope they relax a bit cos heard can make birth more painful if not. EEEEEEK!

Hope the rest of ya are doing good and that Sarah had a fantastic holiday (if you get back before I post again)

love Giz


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya
Soooooooooo tiered!!!!    Not been on much as no energy at all!
Sent you lots of bubbles Jen hope you get a call from them with a match soon, before witch arrives again.
Scooby, loving the pic of the twins!
My scan is in couple of weeks, twenty fourth or there abouts on a wednesday whatever that date is, my brain is a shed!

DH got man flu, was off work today, and my DS came home and decided he too had man flu, wouldn't eat tea, cuddled up to Dad, got too hot and then vomited!!!!  Nice so both of them will be at home tommorow with the flu and I'll be out at work!  DH didn't even ask how I was feeling!!!  I am tiered and a bit nauseous, and I too am getting the cough/cold symptoms they've both got but not noticed!!!!

Anyway, I'm off for a very early night, was falling asleep downstairs watching some thing on channel 5 about moving an Eygyptian monument.

Hope all the other bump buddies okay, can't believe you're nearly at your 5 mnth scans.  Hope they don't have their legs crossed on scan day if you want to know thier sex!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hello

not posted on here for a while, thank you for all your initial messages of support. I have an appointment in Hull tomorrow so very excited and very scared. Hopefully will find out more about when my treatment will start. Hope everybody is well. Nicki


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I've been quiet for a while.  Work has been manic (to the point where one of my colleagues thought I might have the baby at my desk on Monday morning   due to my boss leaving things until last minute as always and then dumping things with me  )

Welcome Nicki to the thread.  I hope your meeting at the clinic goes ok today.

Jen and Kittyblue - I hope the clinic find a suitable couple for you both soon.  Just try and stay positive.  Here are some vibes for you both       

A big congratulations to Em for joining the bump brigade - this thread seems to have swung once more to being a pregnancy one again!  Hull clinic has a brilliant success rate at the moment.  Lorna, Giz and Caz, the tiredness does go soon and then you can enjoy your pregnancies for a few weeks until it hits you again from 30 weeks onwards  .  

Also ladies, its worth looking into the NCT classes now as they get booked up really quickly.  We have just finished a 10 hour course and met some lovely couples who we will be keeping in touch with.  The course was also really informative and I feel a lot more confident about making the right decisions for the birth.  We attended the NHS 2 hour course last night and had a whistle stop tour of labour signs and pain relief etc.  If we hadn't already been to the NCT classes I would have come away a bit muddled.  

Scabby - the twins are looking so happy.  I hope you are managing ok when your fella is at sea.

Hello to everyone else I may have missed.

Well just 3 and a half weeks before I finish work - yeah! Getting quite excited now. I will try and post more regularly in future.

Take care everyone

Readie &  
x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello girlies.

Thanks for all your support. It is so nice to be able to talk to people about it all, isn't it. I still haven't heard anything. Don't really want to ring too much as they might think I am pestering them so am trying only to ring once a week. I didn't expect there to be a wait for a match, as we were told there were several people on the list, but apparently 2 of them get together to discuss it and they haven't had time yet. I know they are busy, and I feel quite selfish moaning but really want to start this time round not wait another 4 weeks. Not sure how it works either, if they find a match and then wait for them to accept before ringing me or let me know when they let the recipient know. I think it was the counsellor who said they have 2 weeks to decide if they still want the eggs or not, so I might have an extra 2 weeks to wait also. Feel a bit in the dark about this bit really, not sure what is going on and what will happen. I imagine that once I am matched they will tell me to ring on first day of AF but then I'm not sure how we start DR at the same time. It really makes you feel like you are going mad!       

Em, Only 3 weeks till your scan then. I bet you can't wait to see the pics. I hope your DS is better soon, its awfull when they are ill isn't it. With your DH ill aswell it's no wonder you are tired. I hope they are both better soon.

Giz, Caz and Lorna, Not long till your scans now. Are you going to find out the sex? Can I guess at:-

Giz  

Caz  

Lorna  

I hope you don't mind me guessing! It's so exciting that you are all nearly half way there, it has passed so quick.

Readie, are you OK, not heard from you in a while. Not long for you now and then baby   will be here. Have you decided on a name yet?

Nicki, Hope it goes well for you at hospital today and you get some good news or dates etc. heres lots of       for you. 

Kitty, I know the over excited feeling. I often find myself looking at the baby clothes and prams etc. I don't buy anything for me yet though, but I have bought tons of stuff for my sister who is due any day now, I'm glad I have that reason to buy for though otherwise I would have full kit out for baby that isn't concieved yet! I too am in a positive mood about it all. It's got to work for someone and thats us!!    It's best to stay positive.

Zarah, How are you doing now after your op. I take it its 100% better now. How is your DD doing? I don't want to put you off the egg sharing thing, you have plenty of time to get all your things in place and I am sure they will have yours sorted for when you are on your school holidays, it's just me thats impatient. Have you got any more appointments coming up?  

I can't believe I have typed so much! Better go,

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

everyone,

Jen, Im ok after my op thank you for asking.I have my follow up appointment on 7th April but I have had no problems so I should get discharged. 
DD has been fantastic recently. We haven't talked anymore about babies though!!!! She gave me a lovely mothers day, she ran my bath and put candles around it then she did my make-up and gave me a foot and head massage. We watched a DVD together which she organised then we finished off with a face-mask & cucumbers on our eyes, all her doing. Its been my best mothers day yet.
If I was you I would ring the clinic more & ask them to explain exactly what is going on. They must be able to give you some idea of how long you will be waiting & tell you what your waiting for.

Nikki, I hope today as gone well for you. Hope you drop in and let us know.

Giz, Caz & Lorna, I hope you & your bumps are growing nicely. Are you all finding out the sex if poss?

Readie, nice to hear from you. I can't believe your 33wks already. I bet you can't wait to finish work.

Em, hope your taking it easy. Bet your still on cloud nine.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

just wanted to let you know all went really well today. Should def start treatment within 6 mths and have been given clomid again. had 2 previous spells with it once for 3 months in 2004, got bfp but miscarried and again in 2006 miscarried again. dr killick thinks i was just unlucky and its worth trying again in the run up to IVF and should help the IVF by getting them ovaries of mine into gear. So really excited about clomid as thought they wouldnt give it me again. Feeling so much more positive......their is hope again. Thanks for all your messages of support. nicki xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone
Nicki fingers crossed, I think you will be the next one to join the club x
Zarah wow I hope I get that spoilt next year!!!!!!
Readie OMG how did you get to 33 weeks that quickly!!!!!!! WOW! Lots of feet up and pampering for you.
Jen you keep your chin up Hun. We are all here for you xxx A girl you reckon eh. Well I don't mind whatever flavour is great with us!
Hello to everyone else.
My fab bump buddies, how are you doing? Are you going to find out the flavour? We are not we want a great surprise on the day. Caz I have also had flutterings!!!! Very weird sensation, I can't Wait for the kicking to start!!!!!!!!!!
Scans soon I so can't wait.
Love to you all
lorna
xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all

Readie 33 weeks!!!! omg bubba boy will be here real soon! how are you feeling... excited scared, probably every emotion under the sun hey! you get your feet up now and get plenty of rest because it will be all go go go before you know it    

Nicki thats great news for you Hun lets hope the clomid does the trick for you in the mean time xx

Jen anymore news yet ?

Zarah sounds like you had a magical mother day glad everything is ok with DD now, good luck with your follow up appointment on the 7th April..... same day as my scan cant wait! xx

Em how's things with you, hope your taking things easy and your being pampered xx

Lorna hiya Hun we are the same as you i think with regards to finding out the flavour...gonna wait for the suprise! although it's still another 4 weeks away yet so we could change our minds    
The fluttering's are so weak I'm not at all sure if it's bubba or not   i really hope it is, i cant wait to feel a proper kick just to reassure me he/she is still there. I have a midwife appointment next Friday too so am hoping to hear the heartbeat then.
How big is your bump now ? think we should do bump pic's what do you think! you too Giz, we could have a giggle if nothing else    

Finally got my 20wk scan date through 7th April...yay!!!! i can't believe how fast the weeks are passing it's scary   

right off to get something to eat now although not sure what ?

love to all

Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everybody

I am so out of touch with everybody and all the new people on this thread as don't get chance to log on much these days - although am certainly not complaining as having a great time with our little girl who has just turned 7 months. 
Good luck to all those due to start or going through treatment - the Hull Clinic is wonderful - and congratulations to those who have had their babies since I was last on - and lots of love and luck to those due to give birth. 
I just wanted to check whether any of the ladies with a bump might be interested in a couple of things we are selling before I put them on ebay - would be happy to give them away if I wasn't currently on no pay with SMP due to run out next month!! If you are interested in anything just send me an email and will give you more details:
- 3 position Mothercare baby carrier (black so unisex) which is in great condition - hardly used
- Beautiful pink design Mothercare moses basket (think its the Secret Garden design)
- Pink and white striped Grobag 0-6 mths (only used from about 4 months)
- And in August we will be selling our Brevi changing unit with integral bath which lasts until baby is 1 year old (great condition)

Love Sunnie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Helloooo all...I'm back

I had a wonderful holiday and the weather was fab. A bit tired though because we got back late last night.

Em-what wonderful news to come back to.     Huge congratulations. Welcome to the Hull pudding club!

I've had a quick skim through the posts but my head's a bit like cotton wool today cos I'm tired so forgive me for not doing personals. 

Dh has taken Sophie into town so I can catch up on a bit of washing but I couldn't resist sneaking on here  

I'm working all day saturday and sunday so I won't be around. Have a good weekend everyone

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sarah, glad you had a good time and the weather was good. 
A big hello to everyone else, I can't post much as I have to take DD to drama! Just wanted to let you all know I have rang the clinic today and although I'm not matched yet, I told them I was due in 10 days and I have to ring on first day to get my dates! Hooray, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! It is a big relief to know that I wont have to wait another 4 weeks if I hadn't been matched, feeling really positive again, its amazing what one phone call can do really. I was getiing really down about it all and now I'm as high as a kite!

Got to go, but will post more personals later.

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Had to post something quickly. We are on the second page!!!!! Thats not good.


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all OK! It is soo quiet on here now. I hope it is becuase you are all well but busy! and you bump buddies are relaxing and pampering yourselves!    

I am still on a high after Fridays news and have sat down and worked out all my dates, although it will be a bit of here or there as I am egg sharing. AF due next weekend though, probably Monday so I have worked out my dates from there. 

Not done much this weekend really. DH took us out for lunch yesterday and we went to a few garden centres to look at big pots! It was qiute windy though so we didn't stay long. 

Hope you have all had a more interesting weekend than me, it wouldn't be hard!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Wow-you're all very quiet. Mind you it mean't that I didn't have much to catch up on  

Jen-so pleased that you're finally getting somewhere. I think my weekend was wose than yours-i was working  

I hope you're all ok. We went to soft play this morning with my friend and her little boy-I'm shattered! they didn't want to stay in the baby bit any more so we had to go in the older bit and go down the slides with them and stuff. Gone are the days when you put them down somewhere and they stayed there.   Think I may need a lie down soon....

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It's soooooooooooo quite  hope your all ok 

I haven't done anything exciting at the weekend either, roll on summer 

Jen, glad things are moving on for you, hope you don't have too much longer to wait   

Sarah, glad you enjoyed your hol, bit of a come down going back to work though.

Big hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  hope youre all ok?
Not been on much very busy at work,,,,
Well we went to our consultation at Leicester today 
It went very well,  weve chosen a donor   hopefully the treatment can start in next few weeks
I just need to have cmv  test done and we hve to attend a counselling session so probably going back there next week, then go go go  at last seem to be getting somewhere
i liked the consultant too, not obsessed or bothered by my age.  also was satisfied with fsh of 10

    
not long til easter zarah 
glad you had a nice holiday sarah,  we usually go away half term week but were not having a holiday this year as were concentrating on treatment (I'll still have the week off though)


bye for now
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all
  Gosh it's so quiet on here!!! must be this awful weather, cant really do much or even feel like doing much when it's so miserable!...roll on summer hey!  
Kittyblue great news about your consultation and getting a donor sorted out, things will soon be moving swiftly along by the sounds of things! must feel really good....good luck Hun     xx
Sarah think i could just do with a holiday(in the sun )...glad you had a nice time, back to reality now though  xx

Well can't even think of anything to say really, been pretty boring this end...oh decided to start going swimming , talked DP into coming with me so going to go on sunday evening so looking forward to that , haven't been for ages hope i don't sink to the bottom with this big belly!!  
well thats it from me folks, take care all catch ya later

Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Just thought I'd pop in but I don't really have anything interesting to say! Nothing much happening here-I'm at work tonight  

kitty-glad your appointment went well-it's all happening now. You and Jen might be cycle buddies.

Caz-you might need some arm bands in case you sink. Oh well, you might get some hunk rescuing you  

Is anyone else getting fed up with this wind? I have to tie my hair back which I hate doing otherwise I can't see a flipping thing  

I'm running out of things to say now so take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Sarah, 

the wind is terrible isn't it! Look at your little girl, she looks so grown up on the new piccy! 
Caz, Glad you and DH are getting to do some exercise together, that must be nice that you can spend some quality time together. And swimming is supposed to be really good for the labour muscles! I was just looking up ICSI on ask jeeves and it came up with a website for the Institute of Clay Shooting Instructors!  Made me giggle! Not really what I was looking for though. AF due on Monday so I can get my dates then apparently. I spoke to Dawn last week and this was what she told me so looking forward to finding out when it will all start.
I have been on the pill this month, and the mood swings have been bad! Really emotional and sensitive. Not helped by the fact that my sister is due this week in Oz. I am happy for her, but then I feel sorry for myself that I wont even see my nephew for who knows how long! My head feels a mess! DH might be having second thoughts by now if I'm like this just from the pill, imagine what I will be like with the stronger stuff! Feel like a real fruit loop!       
Kitty, glad things are moving for you, its a relief to feel like something is happening after so long of waiting. 
To everyone else, hope you are all OK, I am thinking of you all but got to go now and have a brew with my mate, It's a hard life!

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Gosh how windy has it been today! really wish i could tie my hair back Sarah but i had it cut last week (short bob) and now it's not long enough to tie up so i have been looking like i have been dragged threw a hedge backwards for the past few days     
Got myself a new swim suit today ready for sunday, got a size 12(normally a 10) so hopefully it will last a little while....forgot the armbands though....oh well will just have to hope the hunky life guard is around     actually think DP Will have something to say about that.... it will be me doing the rescuing, DP from the life guard   
Sophie looks such a darling in your new pic Sarah...don't they change so quickly.

Jen i had to laugh about the "ask Jeeves "thing...bet you always wanted to know about clay shooting instructors!  
Roll on Monday and AF so you can get your dates Jen, then things will finally feel like there happening, i will do you an AF dance before i go just so she turns up on time.
Stay positive Hun the mood swings and tears will all be worth it in the end although i know at the time it is hard especially with  your sister due anytime, big hug's for ya Hun 

Well thats it from me tonight i am totally done in, take care all

love Caz & Bubba
xxxx

p.s AF dance coming your way jen....


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Caz, Thanks for the AF dance. Made me giggle!     These hormones are really weird, yesterday I was balling my eyes out and today I feel really giggly! Think I'm going mad!      

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well this morning my IVF paperwork came through for my doctor to sign to say we are fir to be parents and also a counselling form. Has anyone taken up the counselling? Was it usefull? We live a distance away so dont know what to do. Any advice greatly recd. Also been for a reflexology session today and my reflexologist was v excited as as my ovaries and bladder area has formed 1 mound rather than 2 and apparently this only happens when u pg!!! anybody have any experience of this? Not sure when AF is due as cycles sometimes 28 days and sometimes 35. If 28 days af due mon but think it ill be 35 days. Just getting myself all excited as usual on the 2ww....Crazy I guess!!

Hope everybody is well 
Nicki x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

We had to have the counselling as we are egg sharing. It was good for us as we had a chat about the HFEA laws about their rights to find you etc when they are 18. I didn't really find out much else and didn't feel really like it was worth while for us but I can understand that other people might really benefit from it. She is a really supportive person and if you feel a bit nervous etc about the proceedure you would probably benefit from a chat but otherwise, a lot of what we talked about was stuff I had already thought about and considered. 
Hope this all makes sense to you. And helps you decide if you need an appointment!  

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello,
Well i am bursting with energy today!!! Give me  a few days and I will be sleeping for England!
My bump has grown amazingly in the last week and is now coming out at the top above my belly button. DH looked at me today and said you've grown loads today Tellytubby!!!!!!! Thanks for that ! Men.
Caz if only I had ever been a size 10!!!!!! SOOOOOOOO jealous.
Nicki great things are moving for you.
Jen you are not going mad, blooming hormones have loads to answer for! You don't feel like yourself! It's all mad.
Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all OK.
Lorna
xx xx
and MASSIVE bump!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

Dh has gone out for a 'few' (ahem  ) drinks so I thought I'd pop on.

Nicki- i've got everything crossed for you. Sounds promising what your reflexologist said. I've been waiting for an excuse to use the new smiley so here goes    I've never had counselling but that's because I'm not really one for sharing my feelings that easily. I've heard it can be useful though.

Jen-yep I think it's just you going mad   

Lorna, Caz, gizmog etc we want bump piccies

Right, off to get myself a glass of the red stuff and see if there's anything on the telly

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,  I couldnt sleep this morning so got up early, typical !on my day off too.
I havent been sleeping well, think Im over excited 
We are now having a problem gettting a counselling appointment, we have to have this before any treatment starts.  ONly problem is they are booked up til after my next ovulation dates 
It doesnt help that the private clinic is only on a tuesday afternoon, so we need to get the counselling session and another consulation for planning on the same day as we dont fancy driving 2 1/2 hours for a 45 min appointment     I dont think well get much out of it,  but it is a legal requirement.
anyway they are supposed to be ringing us back today, so we'll see what they come up with.

my work friend brought her week old baby in yesterday, he was so cute, had a good hold, he was massive though   she said he only wakes up once in the night and sleeps most of the day.

Ive been asked out tonight ,  but ive been really good and not had a drink since xmas.  
I dont know whether to just drink coke or to have a few drinks 

Right Im going for a bath in a minute I always plan my day in the bath 
bye


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sarah, I have always been a it Loopy!    Imagine with hormones added too, I'm probably close to being sectioned. Keep me away from the blue smarties!!!!   

Kitty, you were up early, why is it always like that on your day off! The day you can relax and stay in bed as long as you want, you're wide awake at 6! I hope you can get your appointments sorted so they are together and before the next O! We too had to have the counselling and we didn't really get much out of it, but I am the type of person that plans everything. A bit of a control freak really! So she didn't mention anything I hadn't already thought about and discussed, if not with DH, with my mum! It's a pain though when you want to get things moving and the only thing holding you back is something that you don't feel is necessary. It wont be long though till you are all go!

Lorna, How does it feel to be growing a bump? Do you just want to show it off all the time? You will have to post some pics of bump! Not long till your 20 weeks scan now is it? How exciting! Have you felt any movement yet?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all great! 

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't been on for a while-had to deal with nasty and disgusting cold and ofsted at the same time. Feeling quite chuffed with myself though for surviving and without the use of medicine-well I didn't dare take anything (not even baby painkillers) particularly as I tend to get Urticaria (not sure how it's spelt) when I take painkillers.

Glad to hear you're all doing well, Sarah I love the new pic. 

Em, how you doing?

Caz enjoy the swimming.

Lorna I find the growth spurts reassuring and freaky at the same time! You still getting flutterings? I have to say my belly buddha seems to have missed that out, I've just had thuds, to the extent that we couldn't hear the heartbeat for any length of time cos of all the wriggling around.

Kittyblue hope you get sorted soon, can't believe some of the frustrations you're having to deal with to fulfil your dream. You'd think some aspects of tx would come as a package due to the obvious difficulties that are going to arise when trying to co-ordinate nature with protocol. I could rant for you but probably won't help so I'll send you these vibes instead.                       

Oh yeah, scan next week, will be finding out flavour, if buddha not feeling scan shy, so place your bets. I'm saying boy cos of all the thrashing, but friends and daydreams say girl. Haven't bought or looked at a baby thing other than slings on the internet and wallpaper borders for nurseries-still daren't!

All for now, tc, gizmog


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz I love the bump pic. It is fab. Will try and put one on soon x
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Gizmog-what a neat bump you have there. i bet  .  I found out the sex as well- I'm sooo impatient. I couldn't stand it a minute longer that I didn't know what was in there   The only problem is that you'll then go overboard on the pink or blue stuff...it's like an addiction...or is that just me?  

Does that mean Caz and Lorna have their scans as well? Sorry if you've said but I'm on nights this week and it sends me a bit  

Em-don't think we've heard from you for a while hope everything's ok and you're just too tired to post

What's with the weather-it's that really wet rain as Peter Kay would say  

Have a good weekend everyone
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!

Sorry i dont post much anymore, the twins keep me VERY busy!!!      

Theyre both doing really well, Blake is piling weight on, he is now 7lb 1oz       and Brooke is catching him up at 6lb exactly!!   
Had a lot of problems with Brookes feeding, she struggled to take a bottle since day 1 and had poor feeding and LOTS of wind which resulted in lots of crying, but we tried some of the Avent bottles and she seems to be able to get her mouth round those ( Blakes on the tommee tippee bottles with no probs) and since weve changed bottles and are awash with infacol things have improved soooo much. Shes such a happy baby now     Theyre both feeding quickly and have started staying awake after feeds now too.  Ive had to move onto formula too as i simple didnt have enough breastmilk for 2, but i still express 3 or 4 times a day and put a bit of breastmilk in every bottle of formula so theyre still getting a bit of goodness from me    But on the whole im starting to adjust to living on 4 hours sleep and am loving being a very tired mummy!!  Im starting to emjoy them a bit more now the worry of them being so tiny is going with every day they get fatter!!!!

Anyway, hi to everyone else, i cant really attempt any personals, ive been missing way too long!
But...
Gizmog - Love the pic!!   I say   if theres lots of wriggling - Blake was definaltly the wriggler with me!!

Nicki - i nearly had counselling, but changed my mind at the last minute cos i didnt fancy the drive on my own as DH was working ( i live in Flamborough so i know what a trek it is from this end)

Caz & Lorna - Are you finding out the sexes too??

Kitty blue, hope you get o start your tx soon, all the waiting around is horrible i know.  

Hi to everyone else, got to go theyre waking up.....

s
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Giz, The dreaded ofsted, thats all you need!!!  I think   too. 

Sarah, your new pic is lovely, she looks sooooo cute.

Scooby, 4 hours sleep!? how do you do that? I love my sleep, if I ever do have another baby I won't know whats hit me!!!  Blake & Brooke seem to be doing really well.

Lorna & Caz, are you going to find out the sex? Im guessing  
for Lorna &   for Caz. 

Kitty, Jen, Em, Nikki hope your all ok. Sorry if I have forgotten everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello
We are not finding out the sex. I want a total surprise just as getting pregnant naturally was!
Scooby Glad to hear about the twins, they are doing well now. But 4 hours sleep Hun... OMG what have I let myself in for?
I agree with Zarah Sophies new pic is gorg.
Kitty blue how are you doing?
Love to everyone else, I think baby keeps pinching the few brain cells that I do have. So forgetful these days!!!!
Lorna

xxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

morning all,  I was up early again, I must be one of those people who doesnt need much sleep (will come in handy if get a bfp)  i fell asleep watching law and order only just managed csi, glad they found that 333 stalker as it was getting on my nerves  

I had a bit of a dilemma last wk, when I got a blood test done at GP the nurse was a bit upfront and got someone else phlebotomist to come in as she had never heard of cmv  the phlebotomist is only the sister of one of my employees   i didnt know what to do,  the nurse told her about my donor situation i said to her this is confidential as familyd ont know,  they both kept saying everthing confidential but i know better   It irritates me that this person knows and thay she will tell her dh and her dsister I dont want everyone at work or in my small village knowing.

but im still fine thanks bagpuss,  hope you are ok fancy not wanting to know if boy or girl that would kill me im the most impatient person on the planet.

scooby - twins sound great glad your ok (I used to go to flamborough on trips as a child, I remember it was always windy) (ps im a twin)

giz,, Ive had personal experience of ofsted we got the inspector from hell.  still managed a good though.
I didnt go out the other night so my record of no drink since xmas still holds... 

hope everyone else ok, Im going to find something to do, i feel like cleaning a cupboard out or something,,,,,,


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Kitty-are you still looking for things to do because I can always find you something.   It's not on if that phlebotomist tells people. If you find out she has then I would write to the surgery and tell them you're not happy. She should at least get a telling off for it then.

Scooby-hi to you and your little porkers   

To all those worrying about the lack of sleep you actually get used to it in a strange sort of way. Sophie's been waking at 6am lately so this morning I automatically woke up at 6 and the little monster slept til 7.30. I, however, stayed awake thinking any minute now she'll wake up  . 

Going to do some housework whilst madam's asleep

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning all, gosh doesn't Monday morning soon come round! 
Actually got a day off today so don't mind at all  
Hope everyone has had a nice weekend...Kittyblue I'm like you with the up early in a morning , i can't seem to sleep in to save my life at the mo yet i can easily nod off after lunch no problem!!

Scooby great to hear from you and your lovely twinnie's sounds like your enjoying every min of it ..even the lack of sleep    

Sarah did you manage to get some housework done while sophie was still asleep?...i really must get some done today  

Giz Hun i was wondering what had happened to you, glad to hear your ok and growing fast by the sounds of things    
i can't believe you put a bump pic up and i have missed it!!  i will try get one up later ...you too Lorna 
You must be so excited....scan this week isn't it? I'm guessing a   for you giz and a   for you Lorna although your not finding out. Still going with the suprise ourselves too at the mo although as i said before it could all change!...still another 3 weeks till our scan, i want it now!!!!   i haven't felt anything at all in the last few days and even before that it was only very faint that i had to keep questioning it  i did hear the heartbeat for the first time on Friday albeit very briefly which was nice.

Right think i best go make a start on some housework,get these stiff legs moving again...swimming last night was really good but gosh i can feel it on my legs!!  

catch ya later

Caz & Bubba xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Hope you are all OK. 

Giz, Love the bump! I definately think   You must be so excited about your scan. 

Caz, Good luck for your scan too and Lorna. I'm sure everything will be great. Hope to see pics of your bumps soon!

Scooby, The twins sound like they keep you busy! Really glad they are doing so well and putting on so much weight. It must be a huge relief for you. Well done hun, you really are supermum!    

Sarah, It really made me laugh about you waking up at 6 and Sophie didn't wake up till 7.30! It's so true! Hope you got some housework done! 

Kitty, I hope thing all work out for you with the nurse thing. It should all be 100% confidential, so if she does break that confidentiality she could be sacked! I know it doesn't stop you worrying about it and knowing that she knows! Try not to worry yourself about it too much though, the stress isn't good for you! Are you an identical twin? Is there a higher chance of twins for you if you are a twin?

Hi Zarah, hope you are OK and getting ready for your treatment, it wont be long now.

Hi to Nikki and Em, hope you are both OK. 

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm confused!! I have just been reading back through post's and GIZ!! your bump pic has appeared! i don't get it , it wasn't there earlier when i looked it was your buddha!   

Think i have finally cracked up!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Caz-methinks you are going mad   I've always been able to see Giz's bump pic. Either that or she's messing with you   You've all got such neat little bumps. You all look like you were nice and slim to start off with though whereas I could have done with shifting a few pounds before I got a bump  

Hope everyone's ok-nothing much to say sorry! 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, 

Well my fears were correct. I rang the clinic to say I am on day 1 like they told me too last week. They still haven't matched me! If they match me in the next few days there is a chance that we can go ahead this month. If not it would be next month. Spent the morning balling my eyes out! When is anything going to work out for us! Feel really ****** off at the moment. Talked with DH and we are debating on paying for the full treatment and not sharing so at least we can go this month. Just feels like cutting off my nose to speight my face, if you get what I mean. We could have started January if we weren't egg sharing. We have had to wait longer for more tests hence we are at this point. They have had all results in for 5 weeks now and they still haven't matched me. I don't think I will be that hard to match, I'm 27 in great shape (teach martial arts for a living so I have to be!), dark hair, dark eyes, average build and rhesus negative! Whats ther problem, thought people would be desperate for eggs, the hospital said there was a big waiting list. Feel really let down by the clinic.     

I know I should try and stay optomistic for a match in the next few days but don't get how it could work out if I have already started AF. Thought we had to be in sync, or do we only have to be in sync for the next AF when I start stimms? If this is the case It might work this month. I just feel like I can't wait any longer. My sister had her baby on Saturday, I was really happy for her thinking that I would get some dates today and we were finally on our way, and now I just feel bitter about it all again! 

Sorry to moan, just feel like I have to let it out somewhere! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw Jen

Sorry hun   I don't know what else to say really because I don't know how it all works. I'm sure there's others on here who have egg shared so they'll probably know more. Failing that ring them again. 

Chin up hun. Enjoy that niece or nephew. Think of it as a refresher course for when you have yours.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Jen can I join the peed off club?  Finally we ring the clinic today as they werent going to ring us, the counselling appnt is for 8/4  this then makes me miss a month again, as passed my ov dates grrrrrrrh  words fail me...  what is it with these people they dont seem to have any urgency.
Its like when youre so near it finally happening then due to other peoples un urgency (is that a word) we get knocked back again.        so sorry for you but fingers crossed they might find a match in next few days. 
oh Im an identical twin, so they dont run in families  apparantly were quite common 
caz,  this sounds weird but I didnt sleep at all last night   I know i hadnt got to sleep by 3am  + was def awake 4pm onwards  maybe Im stressed  
Hi to everyone.xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Jen sorry to hear about your disappointment, weird how they keep giving you different info. Wish there was something I could do for you and Kitty but I can't think of anything.  

The funny thing is the longer this goes on the more likely it will be that three of you will be bump buddies like me, Caz and Lorna. It'll be you, Kitty and Zarah! It's fun having bump buddies.  

Wonder how Readie's getting on-not long now!  

Also expecting birth news from the two pg colleagues that I mentioned a while ago, who got pg at the drop of a hat, accidently! Downer at the time but beneficial in the long run in terms of the strength of mind and focus it has given me.  

If I remember rightly Lorna's scan is on Wednesday, so all the best hun-are you sure you won't be tempted?  

Caz I envy the calm in your belly. I can't believe some of the strong thumping sensations I'm getting at such an early stage for feeling movement. I saw my stomach ripple yesterday and I thought that came much later on in pg. Obviously it is reassuring to be able to feel buddah (that's when I remember it's buddah and not a mass of trapped wind) but for the last few hours I've been getting battered in the colon and it's just a tad uncomfortable and disconcerting.  

Oh yeah and I haven't touched my pic since I put it on, so soz hun but...... 

Wishing you all a revitalising night's sleep. Gizmog and ??


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry can't post much but just a quick one.

Kitty, so sorry you are going to miss this month. It is so annoying isn't it when they don't understand you want to get things done yesterday and they just see another month as nothing when to us it feels like a lifetime!     I hope things speed up for you and you can start your treatment soon.      

Giz just had to pop on and say your buddah sounds definately like a boy!   Wow so much movement already. Caz I think Girl as your buddah is a lot more relaxed!

Got to go, back later.

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hello everybody

Well since I last posted I have decided not to go for counselling. I live in Brid and work silly hours and it would probably just be another stress trying to fit it in. I too am a bit of a control freak and spend hours scouring the net so most of my questions have been asked........and if not I can always ask you guys. Thanks for all your advice as to whether it was usefull or not.

Im now on day 29 of my cycle and no AF yet. Cycles been 35 days for last few months tho so still got a way to go. Sent off my letter to GP so he can confirm we are fit to be parents. waiting for AF so I can start Clomid again and get my blood test done at hospital. Spoke to IVF unit last week to try and find out where I am on list and they said they were sending a letter out this week. 

I was refered initially to Leeds and put on their waiting list last May, then got a letter in June stating I had been refered to wrong hospital, because I live in Brid should have been refered to Hull. Its worked out well for me all in all as waiting list in leeds much longer and only 1 cycle of IVF. But just dont really know where I am, I am oficially on list in Hull from 5th September but went on Leeds list in May!!!

Can I ask you guys who have been through this already how much notice do you get of when the treatment will start. I am pretty sure you get a letter inviting you to an open evening. How long do you have to wait to go once you get the letter....and how long after you go to the open evening do you start treatment.

Just trying to plan my life a little....wish I wasnt so anally retentive but I just cant help it.  

Well lots of love to everybody

Nicki


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Wow your bump pics are amazing, it makes me soo broody.
Iv just been catching up because Iv not had chance to come online, Iv been glossing all my paint work at home, a job I started on Saturday and still not finished  . Im glad to see you all have your chatty heads back on  Cant keep us lot quiet for long  

Jen & Kitty you must be so peed off at the moment what a load of messing around your both having to deal with. I know you wont want to hear this but Giz is right we could be bump buddies, but I hope you get sorted before I do. I don't think you want to wait until August .

Nikki, I had to have councelling because of egg sharing but if I had a chose I wouldn't have it, it really was a waste of time. 

Lorna, good luck for scan tomorrow.

Giz, good luck for scan on Thursday.

Sorry no more time for personals I must get back to class, dinners over  Take Care xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-I can't remember how far in advance you get the letter, sorry, mine was a long time ago and I've developed 'baby brain' since then. It's a wonder I remember my own name some days    I know that when you go to the open evening you ring them with your next af then it's all systems go.

Jen and Kitty-  

We haven't heard from Em for a while-hope she's ok.

Not much happening-been in town but made a swift exit because it's looking a bit dark outside.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz you are amazing. How did you remember that my scan was tomorrow? I am excited but scared (what if something is wrong).
Caz and Giz I daren't put my bump pic on. You too have such lovely neat bumps, mine is ... not so neat. You were obviously both very slim before you got pregnant. I def can't say that!!!
Will let you know about scan soonish.
Love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Lorna, Im sure everything will be fine but it is only natural to worry thats what Mums/Mums to be do  Heres some positives just for you           . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi
Just a quickie, hope everyones ok.  Twins weighed again today, Blakes put 7 and a half oz on since friday     and Brooke 5oz   .  OMG theyre gonna be 10lb in no time at this rate!!!!!     

Nicki - I was put on waiting list in the July and got a letter saying funding available in the February.  I got a letter saying we needed to have some more bloods done, then went to the open evening in the middle of march and started the downregging on day 21 of my next AF which worked out i started injecting in the 3rd week of April.  If you wanna ask any questions at all hun you only have to post or PM one of us.  Im a bit like you though, i like to plan ahead and know what im doing all the time, i know how hard it is haveing your life on hold not knowing when tx will start. We even booked a skiing holiday, as we thought we would be waiting alot longer than we did,  I remember ringing the clinic from halfway up a mountain in Andorra to tell them AF had arrived      

Sorry no more personals i need to get an hours sleep before feeding time at the zoo begins again at 11pm!!

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Just popped on to wish Lorna luck with her scan today.....how excieting! but scary too, i'm sure everything will be fine hun.
look forward to hearing how things went             

love caz & bubba
xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorna,

Have a great time at your scan today. We can't wait to see your pics! 

Scooby, Thats amazing the amount of weight your 2 have put on. They won't be little for long now!  

Am ringing clinic this afternoon in the hope of some good news! Will let you know what they say!

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Jen good luck with your phone call this afternoon hope you hear some good news this time hun   
keep us posted   

xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am just sooooooooo happy. Had scan today, everthing fine. My baby is lovely. Will post more later. Just to share!!!!!!!
Lorna
xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Lorna  thats sooooo good!....must have been lovely for you both seeing bubba and knowing everything is ok  ...cant wait to hear more about it and see a pic...

xxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry been AWOL for so long - I got the 'man flu' my DH had, and was laid up for about 4 days, all of us DH and DS had it at same time it was awful week.  Then went back to work and sickness started (from preg), and tired still, and still coughing, no energy at all to go on computer.  Then this weekend, I got severe right sided pain and ended up in Hull Royal overnight waiting for a scan Mon morning ?ectopic.  

The good news is I had the scan and one baby and heart beat seen in the right place!!!!  I was told to take rest of week off work, which actually just meant the Tue as already had rest of week off.  Anyway DS gone to childminders Mon-Wed so I have been resting.  It still aches a bit but the severe pain gone.  They don't really know what caused it, said probably just stimulation of ovaries from the IVF, and maybe a follicle ruptured but there was no fluid collected or damage seen.  I'm a medical mystery!!!

It was nice to get the early scan, as clinic one not until Wed 26th (next week), and now I have a nice little photo of the bean!  I have, however, found myself a little sad and disappointed that embie number 2 didn't make it, I think I had convinced myself that this time both would take.  I had some small very faint pink spotting though, just like did with DS, so I guess that was the number 2 coming away again.

So now I am back in land of living (ish) I will try keep in touch!!!

Jen - So sorry to hear they are messing you around so much, I really do send lots of   and   that your call today will be good and they'll have matched you for this month.

Bump buddies - Can't believe the photo's, it's going so quick, 5 month scans already!!!!  I feel my stomach growing already, but I know its my carbohydrate increased cravings and poor dietary intake compared to previous weight watching that has increased its size not the baby!!!

Hope everyone else doing well, lovely to see the twins Scooby, they are looking great, you're doing so well with them!

Well will leave it at that for now guys, as I am still tiered, and soon got to chase the cats around the house and into their cat baskets to take them to the vets for injections.

TTFN
Em


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

brilliant news about the scan today..I have also had some fantastic news. Got funding letter today so at open evening 11th April. Just cant believe how excited I am. !!!!!!

Will post more later but can I just ask did everybody start downregging on day 21, is that standard procedure.

Lots of Love 
Nicki


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi nicki.. thats brilliant news!! you must be so pleased  day 21 is standard procedure i think, we got our funding letter and appointment for open evening then had to call on first day of next period which we did and they asked us to go in to collect drugs ready to take on day 21, so it is normal hun.

good luck, sending you lots of baby dust and positive's
                   

love caz & bubba xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Lorna - glad the scan went well, it is worrying that first one isn't it. If we can't have a bump pic I'm sure we'll be happy witha scan pic. Your scan was always day before mine so that's why I remembered, cos it's been weird all along how close our dates were. I seem to remember that you got your BFP on the same day that I tested and got mine and then you've been dated at just 3 days in front of me pg wise so..... I reckon you suspect you know the gender too, go on tell us what you suspect........  

Nicki -that's great news-once you've done the open eve it won't be long in the grand scheme of things before you'll be joining the bump club! And yes DR was started day 21 with me and then don't they scan approx 7 days later or is it more? You should get given a chart with all your dates mapped out anyway when you collect drugs etc.

Em -sorry you've been so poorly-it's horrible when you've got a cough isn't it cos if you're owt like me you'll think you're going to rupture something. I'm just recovering from a cold myself and you daren't take too much medication with a bump so it becomes a waiting game....

Scooby -fantastic how well the twins are doing, well done hun.

I'll try and post again tomorrow when I've had the scan-little bit nervous for everything to be ok -but not as much as last time when bubba was said to be looking good -so if bubble blowing tickles your fancy I won't complain.  

love to all Giz


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Gizmog-good luck for today. I'm guessing   I've blown you some bubbles but I hope you don't expect to have as many as Caz. I'd be here all day!

Lorna-fab news on the scan. Pics soon please  

Em-sorry you've not been well it must have been scary. I'm so glad everything's as it should be.

Nicki-wow that's quick-it's the only time that you'll be desperate for af to arrive. 

Scooby-what are you feeding those twinnies of yours? I bet your back's killing you already carrying them around.  

I had to send Sophie to nursery dressed as a bunny today. I put bunny ears on her, a pink bodysuit and I stitched a pom pom onto the back of it. I was quite pleased with my efforts.  

Back later. Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning all
Giz Hun good luck with your scan today I'm sure all will be fine....enjoy it! we cant wait to hear if it's a girl or a boy, I'm still going with  ...oh and another new pic... will Buddha be doing a backflip or headstand this time do you think  

anyway good luck girl will go blow you some bubbles now, and check in later, bye for now

Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Last day at work for 2weeks YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!         . 

Lorna, Im glad your scan went ok. Did you give in and find out the sex? 

Giz, I hope your scan goes well today. Im betting   too. I will check in later to see if were all right.

Sarah, I bet Sophie looked soooooooo cute. I used to love dressing my DD up wish she would still let me, not to good for her street cred now  though   

Nicki, thats great news, you must be over the moon. Things are moving at last.

Em, I'm glad your ok after your hospital scare. How disgusting making you wait till Monday for a scan, shouldn't they do it there and then if they thought it was an eptopic? 

Hello to Jen, Caz, Scooby hope your all well. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

How are you all today? 

Lorna, so glad your scan went well, I bet it was amazing seeing bubba on the screen. I bet it was a lot different to the first scan as it will be so much bigger. Did you get some nice pics?

Giz, I hope your scan is ace too, (I'm sure it will be!) I still bet  . I have a really strong feeling you are having a boy, I'm not sure why! Let us know wont you hun.  

Zarah, How are you, you lucky thing finishing for 2 weeks! Enjoy the holiday. Have you had any news from the hospital about your next appointment etc? Just one bit of advice, make sure they have matched you in time! I still as yet have not been matched and am beginning to get really pee'd off with the waiting!    Everything else is ready to go! 

Sarah, Aren't they cute dressed up! My dd still dresses up as a high school musical cheerleader! Very cute, I bet Sophie looked gorgeous! Its the start of crafty things us mums have to do. I spent 2 hours tuesday night making a decorated egg for a competition at school. DD had the idea and started it but obviously I finished it! I missed emmerdale and everything to do it!

Nicki, wow that seems to be moving really fast for you. We will probably end up cycle buddies as my next AF will be 14/4 so we will probably only be a bit apart. I'm so happy for you!    

Em, You sound like you have had a rough time of it! I hope everything will go smoothly from here for you, especially as you still have to run round after DS! Did you get any scan pics of your bean?

Caz, not long now till your scan! Can I just say you and Giz have really nice shaped bumps! I bet you really want to show them off don't you! 

Scooby, What gorgeous babies you have, I love the picture they look so cute!

Readie, Any news from you, its not long till you are due! Have you finished work now? I hope you are OK and ready for the birth of  

Hi to everyone else, Kitty especially. Hope you have had some good news etc. Keep us posted on where you are at, I think you will be started in April too!     

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Just popping in

Jen-I take it you've not heard anything then? I wonder what's taking so long. It's not on when you get yourself all psyched up. You've scared me now about the crafty thing because even the bunny outfit stressed me out. I was thinking what if her outfit is rubbish and all the other's are really good ( like she'd notice   ) I tell you what you can come and help me next time.  

Zarah-I somehow don't think your dd would ever forgive you for dressing her up-definitely not at her age.  

I've just realised all you teachers have 2 weeks off-anyone doing anything nice?

Anyone been to Ciao on Chants Ave or that Italian on Princes Ave Da Gianni (?) It's my birthday next week and I fancy going to one of them. Opinions please if you've been.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  
Lorna, Golden glad to hear your scans went well  hope Giz is happy today too
Jen are you still ok (I feel like nothing is happening at the moment)
sarah, made me laugh with the bunny out fit, we had a dress up day couple weeks ago and even the babies got dressed up, they were so cute.
zarah have a good rest,  im managing to get the second week off 31/3 - this was supposed to be the week of the treatment   so Im just going to chill that week and take yet another week off in may for everything.
caz nicki have a good easter break.
if ive forgotton anyone sorry,    Ive come home early as going to college tonight.  dh is not here  hope hes doing the shopping 

bye


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Hi ya all.

Had my scan-thank you soooooooooooooo much for my new bubbles-everything was 'A' ok!!!

When sonographer was checking the base of the spine, the gender was undeniable, this child has no modesty! It's a boy!!!! Woooo hooo! We all had good hunches again, 10 out of 10 to the Hull clinic girls posse!!!!

I know we're not bothered after all that we go through and have been through to fulfil our ultimate desire, but my preference was boy.

This boy can do that one ear one arm headstand thing-position at beginning of scan- and back in that good old reclining stamping feet against momma's uterus by the end of the scan.

What a laugh. What an experience. DH is currently reclining and then will be out partying later with colleagues, so definitely a case of like father like son. Think it's still sinking in with DH as he's annoyingly calm about the whole experience.

Sarah I don't know anything about Ciao and Da Gianni's I went to a year and a half ago (apparently he's the son of the guy who owns/runs La Perla). I was a bit disappointed cos it was quite cramped then (7 or 8 of us in the group) and I thought that considering there weren't that many tables to serve that service was slow but like I say it was about a year and a half ago and I think hadn't been open for long, so probably better now. Oh but if you don't eat cheese you're a bit stuffed cos more or less everything had cheese in it! I'll shut up now! Happy birthday for next week in case I forget.  

love to all, Giz and son


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news Giz, so pleased everything is ok   it's a  !!!! just had to be with all that wriggling around he's been doing for the last few weeks(making his presence known) like fellas do!   sounds like the whole experience was brilliant Hun... congratulations! 
Have you got a boys name picked out yet?
Did you get a pic or two..cant wait to see   had your little fella changed much since your last scan ?
Sorry all these questions, think I'm as excited as you!..well maybe not quiet.

       

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Yay! it's a blue one! I don't think I've ever guessed right before.  I'm so pleased for you. Aww it's so sweet that you signed off Giz and son.

Thanks for the restaurant info I still don't know which one to go to. Think I might get dh to just book a table at one of them and suprise me. Oh, I love cheese by the way!

Well, dh is still at work because he's on call and he doesn't know what time he'll be back. I can't believe I've got the telly to myself and there's nothing on  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Got scan pics, had to put £4 in this machine at main reception (castle hill) to get ticket that you give to sonographer to purchase pics otherwise I presume they can't give you pics to take away. I'm not complaining but I don't think they're as good as previous ones in terms of others looking at them, but I'll put one on when I get over the awe of having a bump! Name begins with E but that's all I'm saying for now. Tee hee.

Can't wait for you to have your scan Caz-you changed your mind about finding out? If it's a boy like mine and is doing a headstand and you don't want to know look away when sonographer is looking a base of spine cos otherwise you may find out whether you want to or not   !!!

Sarah I reckon you should put bets on some of the other bumps cos you may be on a roll!!!!

Giz xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmmm....."E" Let me think! my mind will be ticking over all night now!   
I am tempted to find out the flavour...but i also want the suprise at the birth so I'm really in a dilemma  think i will go with what happens on scan day.
Don't think theres any chance of my bubba doing a headstand...was hard and fast asleep at the last scan, only just managed a gulp and to move hand to suck thumb!    oh and still not felt any kicks or anything yet so me thinks this bubba is lazy   although not at growing,i swear my belly has grown again since lunchtime 

"Einstein"....am i right am i right??   

love Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all - not been on for ages and i have missed sooooooooo much.

Big congrats to and your ickle boy.  It wont be too long til you meet him!  Not long for you to wait either caz til your next scan.

Well libby will be six months next tuesday i can hardly believe it myself.  She is on puree foods now, sleeping through, laughing, girgling, blowing rasperies and rolling over and almost doing a flippin' press up!!! She is interested in everything and anything and puts everything in her mouth.  I cant take my eyes off her for a second now!  Will have to post a more up to date pic soon.  She looks more and more like her dad each day

You will all have to brief me on whats been happening as i dont have time to read everything!!!

Hope everyone is ok
love to everyone

cat xxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Well tonight I have insomnia, got up to have a glass of milk, went back to bed, then got up again and thought may as well come on line as missed out earlier as went out for tea.  Half Moon in Eloughton, is lovely if anyone ever over that way.

Jen - Yes did get a scan pic, looks like small been with a circle under it which apparently is yolk sac.  I don't know how to put pic's on so won't be posting it, sorry.

Zarah - I know, you'd think a doctor could work an ultra sound machine wouldn't you in absence of sonographers on weekend!!?  They kept doing my observations though over night and would just have took me to theatre if I'd deteriorated.

Nicki - Congratulations on getting clinic date and funding through that's great news, and if Jen has to wait too this month then you'll have a cycle buddie to compare notes with!

Giz - A boy!!!!!!!!!! How fantastic!  I remember my scan with DS the sonographer said, that's the cord, and that isn't!!!!  My DH was over the moon.  Took me a while to get used to it, had always wanted a girl, but after all we've been through so long as the baby is happy and healthy sex really doesn't matter does it?  Just took ages to choose a name we both agreed on!

Sarah - Love the thought of Sophie in little bunnie outfit!!!  I had to dress DS up for Harvest Festival at Church as a vegetable when he was nearly 1 year old, and I bought the cutest Pumpkin booties and a white top with a pumpkin on saying I am a pumpkin.  It was near Haloween time so there waz loads of stuff in shops.  This Christmas he had to dress up for Christmas Eve, Christingle service so I bought the cutest King outfit from Mothercare, he looked so cute, and he loved wearing it!!  For Easter playgroup he had to make a bonnet, but he made a crown with childminder, didn't win any prizes but he had fun making it!!!

Right I'm off, still no nearer feeling sleepy, so I will be knackered today!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a quick one because I have to drop DD & friends off in town soon. Shes shopping for more shoes!!!!!!!!  

Giz, WOW I guessed right. A baby boy. You sound soooooooooo happy. I am really pleased for you. Enjoy the Easter break  

Jen, I am fine thank you. I will enjoy my break. I have my decorating head on so I will be keeping busy. I haven't heard from the clinic for a while. I think all my tests are done. DP still needs to have his sperm evaluation. I am going to make him an appointment whilst Im off work. I am abit worried about how they have messed you around with the matching you up. I really want to do it all in the summer hols so I dnt need time off work. I will ask them about it when I ring for DP. I will keep you informed.

Hello to everyone else  Happy Easter to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I had my scan on Wednesday and it was fab. I did shed a tear. We saw bub for about 30 mins during the scan. I couldn't believe how much it's grown and now looks like a little baby! We didn't find out the sex, we want a total surprise. I am so happy everything was fine and the next time I will see my baby will be when it's born!!!!!
Lorna
xx xx
Ps How do I post a new pic? I so want to show off my gorgeous bub!!!!!


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah not so dumb, just figured it out. AWWWWWWWW look at my baby xxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

bagpuss  cant see your pic?    so happy for you that everything was ok.  fancy being able to wait to know if boy or girl  I couldnt Im so impatient.
Giz brilliant news glad everything ok for you and bubba
Hi to everyone else,  Im doing housework today as its a pigsty   
Hopefully going to selby game fair at some stage this easter  hope it doesnt snow...
Im at work next week  but off the next week 
golden, 433am  that even beats me in the early morning stakes...
Hmmm names beginning with E      Elvis  Edwardo  Elvin  Easter Bunny 
One of our staff was pregnant near christmas, a mum said her little boy had though of a great name for the baby    "Jesus"  we all chuckled at that.

must go and find something to do.    only problem with me being off is that I get so little time off work that i think ive got to be busy, cant just sit (like dh)  

Bye for nowxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats weird, can see pic now Bagpuss??  Honestly couldnt few min s ago?


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Can I play?
Edgar? Eamon? Elton? Enrique?
OH have to stop might have an accident (must do those pelvic floors!!!!!!).
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Eugene, Egbert, Ermintrude (or is that a girl's name?) So you're not calling it Hull (or 'ull ) then because that's the trend these days isn't it    

Em-I could have chatted to you I was awake at stupid o'clock too. Just couldn't sleep  

Lorna-fab piccie

Got to go so   to everyone

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Tee hee, stop it girls, you're making me laugh soooo much!
I was going to say that Caz had got it in one but I don't think you'd believe me for some reason, so I'll come clean and say Kittyblue, one of your guesses is the closest and Lorna I hadn't thought of Edgar-I quite like that-but I'm sure DH'll be exasperated if I change my mind now-oops.      

Please tell me that people aren't really calling their children Hull! Mind you my Aunty suggested Humber as a name for my brother many moons ago!!!! Humber! I ask you!

Ooooh Lorna-keeping us all in suspenders!!! The pic is lovely and I'm still getting a   vibe.

L8rs Giz and E? xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmmm....I think it's Edward  

If it is I like it

Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Elvisino?


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

You have all been busy typing today! Giz, congrats on boy! We all thought boy for you too! If the name is Edward, I think it is lovely.  Can I ask how you got to go to Castle Hill for your scan? We live east hull villages so we are east riding council. Wondered if we were likely to be offered Castle Hill. Not sure how it works as to which hospital we would be seen at.

Lorna, your scan piccy is great, what a cute bubba, I think  .

Caz, not long for your scan, are you decided on whether you are finding out the sex or not yet? I bet you are so excited.

Zarah, I hope I am not worrying you too much, I would just suggest that you make sure you are matched early. I rang this morning and they still had no news but they said that sometimes it can take a while to contact the recipient as they have been on the list for a while and numbers might change etc. Think if ti was me, I would ring the clinic if I changed address or number before anyone else! Just hoping for some good news soon! 

Kitty, feeling a lot more positive now but still really fed up of waiting. I know you know what I mean! We will probably be cycle buddies as lon as I get matched this month.  

Sarah, Have you got much time off over the easter weekend?

Em, glad you are OK although not sleeping, 4.30am!!!!     Is your 6 week scan at the unit this week?

Cat, sounds like Libby is developing quite a personality! They grow so quick don't they!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah I knew you'd get it in the end-I made it too easy for you-Elvisino it is!     

Ha ha, yeah right! No really the correct answer is Edward!

Jen, once hull clinic discharges you, scans seem to be done based on where you live. You'll probably get castle hill cos like Caz and myself you're based in East (Riding of) Yorkshire. 

Happy Easter y'all, go easy on the chocolate.

love Giz and Edward buddah bubba. X X


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Not fair i can't see Lorna's baby pic!!!!!!!! i can see the bit underneath that says" 20 week scan" but thats all    this happened with Giz's too but i can see that now....whats happening 
Giz- love your Buddha's name" Edward".... but still think you should call him"Einstein"   ;

Right off to put my feet up for a bit, been on them allday...had to work unfortunately , but double pay!! so wasn't too bad 

Hello to all, have a lovely Easter...and don't eat too much choccy!

Love Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Giz, gutted cos i thought ellis!!!!!!!!!!! i do love edward though

p.s im abit p****d !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! making the most of drinking before August  and it is good friday


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Happy Easter everyone

I had chocolate for breakfast yummy! I highly recommend it for hangovers ( Zarah   )

Enjoy the snow because it looks like it's melting where I am.

I'm at work tomorrow but I suppose it's extra money on a bank holiday.  

Have a nice day everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Philippa75 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi -Please can I join you?

We've been having treatment at Hull now for a while so thought I'd come and say hi!

It's nice to see some rounded bellies on this thread- gives me some hope

P x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

P
welcome to the thread. It is a great place to be with loads of support. As for the rounded bellies, I think it's all the Easter eggs they have eaten!!!!!!!!
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## Philippa75 (Jan 18, 2008)

lol- maybe that's where I've been going wrong!!

Either way they look good!

P x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

did anyone had her ivf athull clinic? pls i need to know the best place to have it, because i dont really have much money. txs

inein


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just thought I would quickly pop on and say hi while DH out! Hope you have all had a good easter and a great long weekend! Sarah, sorry you had to work but at least you got paid extra for it! 

Will post more tomorrow when DH back at work.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you have all had a nice easter, mine has been boring too cold to do anything so I have have been painting again!!!!!!!!!! boring but worth it in the end.

Welcome P, you will find everyone on this thread is very friendly and supportive. We really can chat aswell so hope your ready to keep up.   

Inein, have you thought about egg sharing to keep the cost of your treatment down? It is a big decision something you might like to consider.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Whoa chatterboxitis strikes the Hull thread again.

Hello to the newbies, welcome to one of the best threads around! Inein my treatment was funded, as it was my first, we were going to pay as I felt that time was running out and the prospect of waiting 18 months was daunting for me age wise, and we had actually paid for DH's SA, but then the funding came through (I'm sure we'd only been on the waiting list about 7 months too) so that was that, so I'm afraid I don't know too much about costs except that my treatment would have worked out at about three and a half thou all together.

Well Sarah you would be proud of me today as I've done some serious cleaning and mucking out of the bathroom, throwing out the undersink tidy and such like. Undersink tidy my a***, it's done completely the opposite!!! I'm so chuffed with my handiwork that I keep going and admiring it in awe. Gimme more of those kind of superpowers and DH won't know what's hit him!!!

Edward's having a right good bounce around today-I have to keep stopping and moving the laptop further and further away from the bump in case that's what's causing the turbulence. Can you imagine when he gets bigger if he carries on moving like this- well I won't be able to use the laptop on my knee will I? Jeez if we had to chart foetal movements I don't think there'd be one big enough!! Does this mean I'm gonna have my work well and truly cut out when he enters this world??

Having the bedroom wallpapered tomorrow-finally starting to put our mark on the house thanks to the motivation provided by the bump, four years after moving in, mind you I suppose if you consider that we now have a lawn where once there was gravel, walls and crazy paving we haven't done that bad.

Well that's enough waffle from me for now, hope you've all had a fabulous easter, and Sarah-Superwoman hope the extra dosh makes up for having had to work and that you've had some especially nice patients.

As Em says TTFN, Gizmog XX


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh and Caz I just got that thing similar to what you had, Sarah's pic wasn't there just an x marking the spot, and now it is! Weird!

READIE!!!!!! How are you?

Em, how are you? The insomnia and nightly fridge raids are normal by the way.  

Sarah did you choose a restaurant?

Cat you still keeping up cos I'm getting confused now? Scooby-it must be like reading a novel!!!

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Firstly   to Philippa and Inein. As you've probably found out this thread has been very lucky recently.

Philippa-I've just read your profile and i'm sorry for what you've been through and I wish you all the best for your future treatment. I notice you're from Manchester can I ask why you're having treatment at Hull? Sorry but I'm a bit nosy, just ignore me if you want and I might go away  

Inein-where are you up to in your ttc journey? Have you been referred to Hull yet? Sorry, told you I'm nosy  

Gizmog-wow get you doing lots of cleaning. I'm going to do some today whilst the little one's at nursery this morning. Dh has booked Da Giannis so watch this space. Had a bad time in the Bayleaf bistro the other night but will save that for another time.   

Readie-let us know how you are. Have you popped yet?

Hi everyone hope you are all well. I must go and do something constructive ( like make myself another cup of coffee   )

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Philippa75 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Mrsmc

No worries, ask as many questions as you like, I may not know the answers though lol.

I have been having problems in my 'lady bits' for a fair few years now and have worked my way round the gynae dept then the ivf unit. We moved to Manchester last year but we loved everyone at the clinic so much we wanted to stay there. They were absolutely brill when I had my m/c and have been really happy with how adaptive they have been with my next protocol. The driving can be a bit of a pain sometimes but we both feel it's worth it.

Probably not as interesting as you were expecting lol

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

I agree the staff are lovely. I know what you mean about the driving because I drove to Nottingham every day during my last cycle.It was pretty exhausting especially when we had to set off at 6am sometimes.
It will all be worth it though in the end for you  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Philippa75 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's hoping!!!! 

P x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello
Welcome to the newbies. Fingers crossed for you on your journeys x
Giz you are meant to have feet up not doing DIY!!!!! My back is killing me again (bub must be huge think I will give birth to baby elephant!)
Sarah I love your constructive stuff, you are my kind of woman! Hope you watched TV too!!!!!!
Zarah Painting you need to also take a leaf out of Sarah's book!!!!!!
Caz how are you and bump doing?
Readie any news yet?
Love to everyone else x

Lorna
xx xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

My goodness, lots to catch up on.  
Hello to the newbies, (listen at me I was a newbie few weeks ago)  This is a very friendly site to chat on and you can learn lots.
Had a very lazy Easter apart from housework everyday!!   back at work today its really quiet,
I went to Gp this am to try to solve the mystery of the cmv test.  (it said reactive)  but my consultant said he doestnt know what that means??    Anyway apparantly in the past I have had it, but it is dormant at the moment and I have antibodies.    So  Ill leave it up to the consultant to decide which donor to go for.  
I feel like tearing my hair out,  just waiting waiting,,,,,  My next appointment is 2 weeks today in Leicester, Ive got the counselling first, then a planning consultation.    So hopefully treatment start on the next cycle beginning of May.
Hi to everyone


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all had a great long weekend. 

Kitty, we might be cycling together now, still no news on a match. It drives you insane the waiting doesn't it! Feel like I am never going to get that phone call! Definately think they are getting ****** off with me as I keep ringing every week. They will have to give me some good news and then I will stop!   

Giz, Caz and Lorna, Hope your bumps are OK. Growing fast and kicking like mad by the sounds of it! Giz, love the name Edward. Very cute!     For you all! 

Sarah, How many easter eggs did Sophie get? DD got 7 and some money from people. I have only eaten a few!    

Phillippa, Good luck for your treatment, do you know when you will start cycling?      

Zarah, Aren't you good painting on your holidays! I know what you mean about it being too cold to do anything out but it is supposed to be getting better for next week! 

Readie, Thinking of you hun, hope you are OK.   

Hi to Scooby and the twins. Hope you are OK and they are still growing fast! 

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just done reply loads of personals and computer crashed so really, really peed off as lost msg written yesterday when hit wrong key on keyboard, so thinking of you all in your different situations. Look after yourselves Giz.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Well, I've reached the grand old age of 35 today   I feel that 40 is fast approaching   I went into town to spend my birthday money but I couldn't see anything. Why does that happen? When I haven't any money I see lots of things  

Giz-I might try that excuse for not doing personals- only joking!   ( note to self-never wind a pregnant woman up! ) It's soo annoying when that happens. Its always when you've done lots of personals as well.

Kitty-what's a cmv test?   Sorry you're still being messed about

Jen-I can't believe you've not heard anything yet. Sophie got 1 easter egg and some money. To be honest she's not that keen on choccie yet but I bet that will change. She definitely doesn't take after me on that front.  

Hi to the newbies, bump buddies, mummies etc

Take care all
A very old feeling Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Happy birthday Sarah!    I hope you have a nice meal tonight whichever restaurant you choose.

Glad to hear everyone elses bumps are progressing nicely.  Ever since Scabby put her bump picture on at 30 weeks and then promptly went into labour I was too scared to put mine on    I thought it might be tempting fate!  Glad to hear the twins are doing well.

Hello to the newbies - the Hull clinic and its staff are ace.  Hopefully you will all start your treatment soon.  As someone else has said - if there are any questions (no matter how stupid they may sound) then just ask away on here.  One of us will be able to help.

Jen - I live in Elloughton and all my scans (except the first 7week one) have been at Castle Hill.  The sonographer is really nice there.

Sorry I've not been on for a while.  I had to take off the notification of a new post as it was bunging up my inbox - god you lot can chat  .  Things at work have been really mad for the last couple of weeks - but am now on official wind down seeing as I finish this Friday.  I cant wait to leave the 'workload' behind but I am getting quite emotional that I wont see my friends/colleagues on a regular basis.  I have given them all fair warning that they will have an emotional hormonal woman on their hands when we go out for beers (and a lemonade for me) tomorrow night!

I had my 36 week check-up yesterday.  'Burt' as my DH calls him is in the right position, head down and bum up and apparently 3/5ths engaged which is where they expect at 36 weeks.  It feels like he has about 6 arms and legs though, all kicking my left hand side.  Its funny but after saying I wanted to have him at Hull Royal where all types of pain relief are available - after looking round Castle Hill, we have now changed our minds and are going to go there.  It's like a hotel in there (well a hotel with pain attached!).  I intend to stay in until I get the breastfeeding sorted as well.  So only 4 weeks to go (give or take).  Hopefully he wont come this weekend though as we are down in Plymouth for my best friends wedding!

So as of Friday night I will be officially a woman of leisure - until the hard work starts.  I can't wait to meet him now!

Take care everyone and sorry if I've missed anyone off.

Love
Readie &  
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Readie

Good to hear from you and 'Burt'. Keep those legs firmly crossed until after the weekend! 

Take care. Sorry it's a quickie

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sarah, [fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/fly] Have a nice time tonight.

Readie great to hear you are OK! Enjoy the last few days at work, and then being a lady of leisure!

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry i havent been on much, ive been having all sorts of feeding problems with Brooke which i wont go into, but its a very stressful time at the moment.  The joys of premature babies i guess!!

Readie - OMG cant believe your next!!!!!  Think you should put a picture up though - hope i havent scared anyone else off putting a bump pic on         Think my 30 week delivery was a bit of a one off!!  Think there just wasnt enough room in there for 2!!!     

Hi to the newbies, Hull clinic is lovely, all the staff are so lovely.  When i bring the twins to W&C for appointments, its hard not turning down that corridor and going to see them all.   
And not wanting to put anyones hope up or anything, but i was only on the NHS waiting list 7 months too despite beeing told 18 months wait.  think they say that to be on the safe side  

Sarah - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!  Hope you have a lovely meal tonight wherever you end up going.

Cat - time for a new pic of Libby i think!!!! 

Love to you all
Scooby ( AKA Scabby !!!     Readie that still makes me laugh when i read that!!!    )


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a quickie to say   Sarah, hope you have had a lovely day & enjoy your night xxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Everybody

Happy Birthday Sarah!!! hello to the newbies and everybody else, still cant remember everybodys names. Sorry!!!

Well had a lovely easter thanks, went to Scarborough sat night to watch my sisters bf band play and they were really good!!!

Spent Sunday at DH house seeing family and Mon at my dads so lovely time. Back to work now tho so shattered. AF arrived Monday morning so went to IVF unit today to get hormone bloods done before I start clomid. Took 100mg tonight so keep your fingers crossed. Just hope I dont turn into the hormonal gibbering wreck I did last time I was on it. Got my evening session 11 April and if the clomid doesnt mess up my cycle (0r I get a BFP) next AF due 28 April so I should start downregging 19 May!!!

Oh its so exciting.!!!!

Can anybody tell me roughly what happens at the evening session you go to. Just not sure what will happen. Is it mainly info they give you.

Thanks for all your help.

Lots of love 
Nicki x


----------



## Philippa75 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey everyone!!

Wow, you can talk lol! I'm going to have to keep my eye on you lot if I want to keep up!! Thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome!!

Sarah happy belated birthday, hope you had a really good time!

Jen - If my AF comes on time I'm hoping to start in Mid-May (also have to check this out with hospital!) sooooo 

Nicki I should be around about the same time as you, except I think my cycle may be quick as no d/r! Let's hope we both have good news!!!!

TTFN ladies

P x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Phew getting exciting on here!

Sarah-hope you had lovely meal and birthday, waiting for your verdict. By the way 35 is nothing (it's the new 25), wait 'til you get to my age!!  

Nicki-at the evening a few couples, shown round the facilities in 4's, taken to a room, introduced to key staff, then watch a slide show that explains the various procedures and then given opportunity to ask questions.

Kitty-tried to post this yesterday but lost the post-doesn't reactive mean that virus and antibodies present (tho' dormant) as opposed to virus not present just antibodies?

Lorna-if backache continues ask midwife to refer you to physio as appointments can take a while at Hull. I have an appointment next week cos I was getting mild pain in my hip which has now got worse so I'm glad I said yes to referral rather than waiting to see how progressed.

Right all for now as computer still not working properly, so will copy reply before hitting post  button.

Gizmog xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for the birthday wishes we ended up going to Da Giannis on Princes Ave. It was really nice actually but maybe that was because it wasn't busy. I can see how it would get a bit cramped because it's quite small. I'm starting to sound like a restaurant critic   maybe I'm in the wrong job  

Scooby-hope your feeding problems are sorted soon ( I mean Brooke's not yours   )

It sounds like there's going to be a few cycling in april/may so let's hope the good luck continues  

Might be back later as DH doing a night shift

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Happy belated birthday Sarah.
Giz love your scan pic!
I wont be around for a few days. DH, my step son and I are going away for a few days to see my best friend in Southampton and then a night in Wales with DH relatives. It will be great to get away and show off my bump!!!! No doubt I will have lots to catch up with when I get back.
Take it easy.
love
Lorna
xx xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Yippee doo dah  yippee day Im on holiday from today 

belated happy birthday to sarah, (a cmv test tests whether youve got the dreaded lergy, no seriously its some sort of virus that 50% of the population has.  Thing is if youre using a donor the donor has to be the same as you so either cmv+ or cmv-)

bagpuss have a great break showing your bump off

Giz I think youre right  about cmv

readie have a good last day tomorrow
hi to jen zarah and anyone else ive forgotton,  theres quite a lot now and it doestnt take much to confuse me 

Right Im off to munch some brazil nuts...


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Had to post as we were near the bottom of the board what with everyone working or holidaying.

I think my scan pic looks as though Edward (lying on his side) is lifting his leg, looking 'inbetween' and scratching his head in awe/puzzlement. If so definitely takes after DH.  

Em- worried about you, hope you OK and that it's just nerves or something while you wait for next scan that are keeping you quiet.

Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

ladies,

Hope your all well. I'm having a girls night out tonight and guess what? AF arrived this morning and Im in agony  great!!!!! (pains are much worse since I had my op in Jan). I haven't been out since December so watch out Prinny Ave    Just hoping the rain holds off .
DP had a dream last night that we had a baby boy, hope its a good sign of things to come .
Well I must start getting ready my friend is coming at 5 for a couple of drinks before we go out, oh Im going to be soooooooooo drunk and suffering tomorrow 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

EEkk!   

Zarah-don't let this flipping weather spoil your night out. It's nothing that a good brolly can't sort. Besides, it sounds like you won't care if you're starting at 5 ( jealous? moi?   ) Have a great time. 

Gizmog-your description of your scan pic made me laugh. Yep definitely male if he's already checking that his bits are still there ( why do they do that?   )

Have a good weekend all and try to stay dry

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all
Hope you all had a nice Easter!
I haven't had a chance to catch up with you all yet......youv'e been chatting for england again!   and its been a few days since Ive been on, had a bit of bad news, well very sad news actually ....one of my friends on here has had a MC last week at 8 weeks    so have been so very sorry for her and then another friend(not from FF) also lost her baby last week, she was 5 months pregnant!!!!! which really upset me but also scared the hell out of me too ...i wont go into details as its very sad but she had no idea till she went for her 20 wk scan and was called back to be told there was no fluid around the baby and he/she had died   ....why can life be so cruel!
So over all i have been in a bit of a tizz with myself convinced there is something wrong with bubba..i haven't felt anything at all for days and days now  I really need this scan to hurry up now but am absolutely petrified at the same time............ does the worrying ever get easier ?

Sorry for the moan, feels good to get it off my chest though, haven't really spoken to anyone about how scared and upset i have felt cos i just know they will say "don't be silly your over reacting"  and i know i am but it doesn't stop me worrying.

Right i will have a catch up now....see what you you have all been up to  

back in a bit
Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz-I'm so sorry you've been involved with such sadness. It might be worth you ringing the midwife tomorrow morning to see if she'll have a listen to put your mind at rest until the scan. A week is a while after such sadness and she's there to support you throughout your pregnancy. You'll be fine but I can understand your worrying.  

I've heard from Em (Golden) and she's fine-just busy and struggling with our favourite side effects of pregnancy-nausea and fatigue. 

Zarah hope you're not suffering too much after your night out and that it was goodin spite of the rain.

AFN Giz xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi All,

I had a great night, we had a right good laugh. Weather didn't bother us one bit, to be honest I don't remember it raining    . I paid for it yesterday though  , but worth it.

Caz, Im sorry to hear that sad news. I totally understand your worries, it is natural. I think Giz is right, why don't you have a chat with your midwife about your concerns.  .

Hope you all had a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

How are you all doing? 

Caz sorry to hear you have had a rough time and had to deal with a lot of bad news. I agree with the others, you should ring your midwife and tell them how you feel and see if they will see you to put your mind at ease. 

Zarah, glad you had a great time although un-memorable!     

Sorry not a long post, just popped to say hi, Will post more personal later.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie to Caz

I hope you've taken Giz's advice and contacted your midwife. I'm so sorry for your friends, it's just terrible  .I also wanted to say that I didn't feel movement until 21 weeks, not a thing so the fact you have felt anything is good. I really think you need to talk to someone to put your mind at ease.

Hope everyone is ok
Will be back later
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys

Hope you are all ok, lots of hugs caz I know its easier said than done but try not to worry.

im doing really badly with my diet wanted to try and loose more weight before my evening session on the 11th but it really isnt happening....

Will post more soon had a crazy 12 hr day at work so shattered.

Nicki x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello I am back. I had lovely break but I am sooo tired and sitting in the car for hours is not good!!! It was nice to get away. Will try and do personals later (think I need a nap!)
Lorna
xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

HELLLLOOOO!.....is there anybody out there?

Nicki-I'm trying to lose weight too. I'm only on day 2 and I'm flipping starving! I can't stop thinking about food  

It's quiet on here. Are you all busy enjoying this weather while it lasts? I went to East Park this morning. They've done it up really nice. It's worth a visit.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi Lorna

Nobody posts for ages then we're all trying at once   Glad you had a nice time. Enjoy your nap

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girlies

Hope everyones ok,

Caz, did you speak with your midwife.  Im sure everything will be fine hun   My 2 had times when they didnt move much, but it does make you paranoid.    The worrying never stops, even when theyre born    

Readie - How you doing hun, are you feeling knackered yet? 

Hi to everyone else, just been for a lovely walk with the twins, walked up to North Landing then back into Flamborough and round the village.  think the twins enjoyed it too, theyre still fast asleep, just waiting for Brooke to wake up for her feed   Twins slept for 6 1/2 hrs last night!!  Shame it was from 8pm to 2am.  Could do with it being from 12-6 really but its a start!! 
Gonna try and change my pic today if i get time theyve changed so much.

Love hugs and bump rubs to all
S
x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

Scooby bet you had a lovely walk the weather has been great, did you get your feeding problems sorted.... Sarah its terrible this dieting I have done ok lost 11lb this year but really wanted to loose more b4 the treatment, dont want to eat too little tho just incase the clomid works this month.

Love to everybody x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, quick post,  I dont know where I find the time to work 
Ive been so busy this week, only got tomorrow left,  Im looking after our grand daughter (my step) tomorrow, its the first time so Im excited shes 2. Might take her to East Park!
Im back at work mon then its the appointment for counsellling and planning meet on tues, so hopefully finally things can get moving.
re: diet .  since i stopped drinking alcohol at xmas ive lost3 lbs and kept off, im quite small anyway but it was nice to get off my tummy  (not that I was alcoholic you understand )

Ill post soon.


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

just a v quick update lost anothe pound this week so thats 12 now x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Scooby-Does everyone stop you to have a peek when you take the twins out? I had a woman this morning who thought Sophie was a boy-I wouldn't mind but she had a pink coat on and a skirt   I hope they've continued to sleep for you, it makes you feel so much better doesn't it?

Kitty-I'd definitely recommend East Park. I bet you're shattered at the end of the day running around after a 2 year old.

Nicki-wow 12 lbs   Are you at a slimming club? I've lost 3lbs so far but we are having a takeaway tonight   

Going to go and cook my jacket potato with cottage cheese. I'll just have to imagine that it's fish and chips or something and it might be a bit more edible... 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

I'm back!!!  Not had a chance to read too far back, but seems everyone's doing okay and we've got some newbies too - welcome!

I am at work, naughty me should be working!  So not long.

I am still very tired and sick.  Can't remember when I last updated you, but I had scan after I was in hospital overnight with pain on Palm Sunday, which showed the one baby, and then had another scan in Unit week later, still one baby, got some lovely 3D shots too!

Had to have another day off work this week as I was vomitting over night and the pain was back and quite strong.  They didn't find anything wrong when I was admitted so haven't called doctors, it just aches at moment.  

Seen midwife, but it was only brief, got booking appointment in 2 weeks.  Hope to get 12 week scan too, midwife said she would refer me for one, so that's something to look forward too.

Generally still can't believe I am preg again, apart from the constant tiredness and nausea it doesn't seem real!!!  I think I am paranoid it's all a dream!!!

Don't know when I'll get on again, but I am thinking of you all.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

The good news is Edward is still reassuring me by giving me a right old kicking on a daily basis. The bad news is that I have been diagnosed with that PGP (originating in my sacroiliac joint) and it's causing me quite a bit of discomfort in my right hip, especially at night, when I get woken by the pain.

I'm in a bit of a quandary about work because I've been advised that it's not like having an injury where some physical activity can help with the healing but that keeping going can make the condition worse. Would have thought that keepinf leg muscles going would help, only been given pelvic exercises. Any of you had any experience of this cos I'm not really ready to give up work yet as I wouldn't know what to do with myself.

Caz-hope you're OK, all the best for your scan on Monday being the best ever.

Em-good to hear from you. Sorry you're ill but they do say it's a sign of a very healthy pregnancy don't they. I have found hard boiled eggs, french bread with cheese and tomato, apples, sherbet lemons and Sprite to be a Godsend (at least one of these every hour in the early days!)

Scooby-the way Brooke and Blake face each other in your pics is really sweet.

More anon, Gizmog xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Gizmog-I don't really have any helpful advice for you I'm afraid, it's a difficult one isn't it? Did they tell you to stop work? By the way please stop mentioning food, I'm fancying an egg sandwich now and I'm not allowed one.  

Em-glad that little troublemaker of yours is ok. Sorry you're not feeling great though. I can't believe you still don't think you're pregnant, even with your head constantly down the loo!  

Have a nice weekend everyone
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone hope we are all having a good weekend. I am really excited we are going pram shopping in a bit. It has taken loads of persuasion to get DH to do this he is being totally superstitious about buying anything for baby. He doesn't want anything in the house just in case something goes wrong. It has been doing my head in, I wanted to enjoy all the buying stuff, getting the nursery ready,etc. We have reached a compremise I can buy stuff but they have to stay at my mother in laws!
My god! I had better find a pram today or he will probably never let me spend on the baby again!
Lorna


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Lorna enjoy the pram buying, it must seem so real now!

Em, glad to hear everything is OK, we were getting worried about you! I am sorry you are feeling so sick. Did you have bad sickness during your last pregnancy? They say that it can make a difference if you are having a girl or a boy! 

Giz, I hope you get things sorted with work etc. Is there anything that your employer can do to help you?       

A big hello to everyone else. Sorry I haven't posted much, will post more when dd back at school and I have a bit of peace!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

What a nightmare Iv had with this damn laptop!!!!!!  It wouldn't switch on for four days and I was sooooooooo lost without it, I couldn't get it off my mind that I couldnt get to the internet! how sad is that? . I have just been sat looking at it and I thought I will give it one last try and it came on, thank goodness  . I am an addict  

I went back to work today  school hols go sooooo quickly. We had a training day but children are back tomorrow. I hate training days they always seem so pointless. 

I had my follow up appointment today from my tube removal op earlier in the year. Apparently I had a cyst on my left ovarie which they removed aswell, which I didn't know about. Anyway everything fine so I have been discharged  . So just DP to have his SA and we should be ready to start treatment. After our hol of course  

Caz, I hope your scan went ok     

Im going to have a read back now to catch up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh its broken again    I will just have to catch up when Im at work for now. I hate technology .


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just to say that I am reading but I've been busy with work, toddler tantrums etc   I also keep losing my voice over the past few days which certainly makes answering the phone at work interesting    Still, I've got a really sexy sounding husky voice at the minute instead of my usual whiney one   

Zarah- sending you some of these for your laptop    I'm glad you've been discharged. Where are you going on your hols? Sorry, you've probably said.

  omg-it's absolutely chucking it down outside. Still, it's nice and dark so Sophie might have a long sleep  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

This will have to be quick, theyre asleep ( both at the same time - havent i done well!! ha ha!!)but i think theyre stirring!! Im trying very hard to get a routine going, but they wont sleep/be awake when theyre supposed to be!!!!!

Caz Hows things going have you had your scan yet?
Lorna - How did the shopping go?  Did you get your pram? 
Golden - Hope you get to the Blooming stage soon, i know its not nice when you want to throw up all day, my sickness lasted well into 5 months,then returned just before they were born  I only "bloomed" for a few weeks!!  

Has anybody heard from Readie!!!!!

Can i join the " Hull im on a diet too " thread!! ha ha!!  Me too, Im doing ok, lost 3lb last week, but thats cos i havent got time to eat.  Breakfast is usually at 2pm      Want to lose a stone and a half at least, 2 stone preferrably.  ( yeah good luck with that one!!)

Took twins for a hip scan and Brooke had eye test yesterday at W&C, everything great, discharged from them both,( so no more trips to Neonatel for eye tests, i will miss those lovely ladies on there.  
But we called in at the IVF Clinic on the way home, and Dawn came to meet us in the canteen to meet the twins, was lovely to see her again.  Roxanne on the desk said it would be better if i didnt bring them into the unit as there was a couple of people in the waiting room and it might have upset them seeing babies.  I did look at the people slyly and wonder if it was any of you lot!!!! 

Anyway, sorry its short and sweet, but have to go.

Love, bump rubs and babydust to you all  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, Scooby you've well and truly put me to shame by doing that long post.  and by getting 2 babies to sleep at the same time  
I know what you mean about not having time to eat in the early days. The trouble is that meant we'd get a lot of takeaways.

I actually liked it when people brought their babies into the waiting room. It gave me hope but I can see how upsetting it could be as well. Great news that the twins have been discharged.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya all

Great to see everyone doing okay, despite the odd computer blips!!

I am feeling a little better, only actually been physically sick one night last week, rest of the time feeling is nausea or hunger never sure which.  I am going to take the lemon sherbet advice that sounds nice, been eating kiddies sweets like fruit pastels and American hard gums, and haribo's.

Fell down the stairs night before last, well the last few stairs at home, really hit my head hard, and my back and bottom have felt a little bruised, but think everything okay.  Didn't know if should have rang midwife?  Not had any pains or bleeding so I'm just assuming that all's well in there and he/she has lots of nice fluid around them to cushion the fall

Does anyone know when you're supposed to not sleep on your back anymore?  I'm trying to sleep on my sides, but gets a bit painful in night sometimes all the pressure points.  I remember from having my DS that you're not supposed to sleep on back, but is it trimester specific?

Scooby, 2 asleep at once you really are super mum!  Glad they've been discharged you must be so pleased, makes life a little more normal.  They're 2 little stars!!!

Anyway, time to leave work soon, so better be off.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone
Good to hear from some of you after the quiet phase that we've been having-I'm putting it down to being back at work and/or growing babies/toddlers etc.
Dying to hear from Readie and getting anxious to hear from Caz.  

Lorna did you choose a pram-I've got my eye on a Mama's and Papa's one that morphs into various set ups but I'd also like a sling. Just hope my SPD/PGP doesn't get too much worse or might not be able to. 

Managed at work today though, found that I was tired and starting to ache by afternoon but no where near as bad as has been, so I'll just have take each day at a time and see how it goes. Also they've drafted in a support teacher for me who is looking very promising as a maternity stand in also so that helps enormously.

Golden can't believe you fell down the stairs, how awful. Think you'll be OK on your back for a couple more weeks as I believe it's when bump gets big enough to put pressure on blood vessels and therefore cut off blood supply that you need to worry.

Still getting a severe batterin from the inside and it's turning me into a right whinger and at its worst making me question whether I should even be pg and whether I'll even be any good as a mother. Oh the joys of being tired and hormonal!!!

Well must go as Lucy my cat is nudging the computer for some attention and looking at me with her big catoon cat eyes while Edward is doing some more somersaults! Giz xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  theres lots to catch up on 
sorry golden + em  not feeling too well  hope you feel a bit better soon

We went for our conselling today  it confirmed what we already knew... 
so anyway it means we can finally get started on with treatment     I have to ring next week when af arrives to arrange a day 10scan  Ive decided not to have clomid this first treatment but mght consider next cycle.    
had a great time last fri with the grand daughter  she was a little angel cake, we took her to sandhill to look at the animals.  she slept for  1 1/2 hrs  kept waiting for her to wake up. 

anyway just a quick messge as havent been on for a while

ps  we got stuck in traffic and it took  3 hours to get home rather than 2 1/4 so feeling really tired.

ill go and have my brazil nuts, hot choc and earlynight with new series csi..


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quick one because my lunch break is nearly over   still no computer at home. Our ICT man is coming into work later so Im hoping he can fix it    .

Sarah, Im going to Dominican Republic for my holiday. Have any of you been? if so, whats it like? I have had a look online and it looks fantastic. I can't wait.

Caz, How did your scan go? I'm getting worried that we haven't heard from you.

Sorry no more personals Im out of time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Page 2 again. Can't believe how quiet we're all being!

Zarah hope you got your computer sorted. I have to confess I went and bought a laptop in the holidays 'cos I was getting so pee'd off with the work one malfunctioning all the time and I figured that when I go on maternity I might be asked to hand it in and the thought of being without was too much to bear. It's crazy how addictive this forum malarkey becomes isn't it, even if you don't post it's still comforting to be able to read?

Kittyblue good to hear that you're another step closer, guess it makes the travelling more worthwhile.

Come on the rest of you, let us know how you are and what you're up to!

Gizmog xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Got some news, we are matched! Hooray!!!!! Not starting this month though as the recipient has to have the counselling session yet but hopefully, fingers crossed we can go next month. Really hoping it doesn't get put back another month as I want it to be when my mum is here to support me! Got the joy of going in to pay next Tuesday, (lucky us!) So going to mention again to Dawn how important it is for me that it is that cycle. I will just be so much more relaxed about everything having my mum to support me, I'm a real mummy's girl! She was there for the birth of dd, and now she might be here for the conception of her next grand child! Thought it was a good sign though when we had worked out the dates if treatment is successful to be due in march and my mum had been looking at flights here again on exactly the same day! Spooky hey! 

Caz, where are you hun? Hope you are OK and your scan went well. Sending you lots of     

Got to dash ladies as I am off for some retail therapy! 

Jen x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Jen, GGGRREATTT news   at last now you can start planning... bet you were as fed up as me 
I'm starting mine too next cycle, af due next week so the last week of april should be about right for treatment.  
What a lovely day today  makes a nice change.
Hope everyone is ok.    Got a man coming soon to quote us for a kitchen....
bye for now...


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I'm quiet I just haven't anything interesting to say. 

My computer's also playing up a bit, the space bar doesn't work sometimes so bear with me. 

Jen and Kitty I'm so glad it's all finally happening. Remember, we're all here to support you both   

Caz-hope you are ok? I'm getting worried now. 

All good here, my baby has now turned into a walking, talking, independent little girl, she won't even let me feed her anymore   Girls, make the most of your babies because it really does go quick.  

Hope you're all ok

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

STILL no computer at home    Our school ICT man said he had fixed it and when I got it home it was exactly the same as it was before NOT WORKING aaaarrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!! I am defo buying my own.

Jen, thats brilliant news, you must be so excited now things are moving. I hope it works out that your Mum will be here aswell  

Sorry its short Im on my lunch break and I have to go xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Flipping computers    

Mine's not typing some of the letters so I have to keep checking it  aaarrrggghhh.....

Zarah-hope you get yours sorted soon

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZ! Please tell me that it's just your computer that's playing up or that you've been whisked away on holiday. Worrying about you.

Good news Kitty and Jen, keeping fingers and toes crossed for ya.

Computers are a pain aren't they, even this new one of mine keeps going back to the previous page when I touch the touch pad in a particular way and I don't know how to change it-I've tried messing with the touch pad settings but no joy so far.

Sarah sounds like DD has got too good a role model to me, if it's possible!  

Best wishes to the rest of ya Gizmog xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Caz are you ok? I am really worried that we haven't heard from you x
Lorna


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is OK, especially you Caz! Not heard from you since your scan, hoping that you have just been too busy blossoming in pregnancy to post!    

We are having a quiet night in tonight. Got chinese, bottle of wine and going to watch Britains got talent! The strange thing is I am really looking forward to it!    

Kitty, great news hun! I'm so glad for you, sending you loads of            .

Got to go!

Back tomorrow 

Jen x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Computers  well ours went doo lally yesterday, it must be catching.  I rang karoo + they said it must be a virus on mine.  I did all the anti virus stuff (dont really understand it)  and finally got internet late pm yesterday,  it just prooved how much I'm relying on internet 
Jen - I watched Britains got talent,  it was funny  think I could go and win it if you dont need any talent     Hi to Giz, Sarah, Zarah, Golden, Bagpuss and everyone else.    Please all send me some bubbles


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

kittyblue sent you some bubbles xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I sent you some too Kitty Blue  

Has anyone heard anything from caz......... Im getting really worried now, hope your ok hun and your just too busy showing your scan pictures to everyone to post.

S
xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Kitty-have you ever looked forward to the arrival of AF so much, bonkers in'it?  

I've sent a pm to ikklesmiler to see if she knows anything about Caz, hope she doesn't mind and that I haven't overstepped the mark. She was the one who let us know how Caz was when Caz's computer broke down a couple of months ago.

Love to all especially Readie with 7 days to go.  

Gizmog xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Giz, great idea, really worried about her! Hope you hear something back soon and please let us know!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Not posted for a hile so will update you all whats been happening. Been taking the clomid this month and pretty certain I OV on day 14 of cycle, had BMS day 12, 14 & 15 so keep everything crossed. If AF does indeed arrive I start my first ever IVF cycle. We have nothing outstanding at hospital and I went to my open evening on Friday at the IVF unit. More use for DH than me but good to have a nosey round.

Must mention that I havent really had any side effects with the clomid when I took it before I was a nightmare but no I have been fine!!!

Good luck to Readie.

Kitty that makes 3 of us on here starting when next AF arrives how exciting x 

Massive hello and lots of bubbles to everybody x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Good luck to all of you starting treatments   , a big belly rub to all you blossoming ladies   and a big hello to all you mummies out there  .

Thanks for the wishes.  I've had two weeks 'holiday' and have now officially started my maternity leave today.  I can't believe there are only 7 days (give or take) to go before we meet our much longed for baby....I've spent the last fortnight reading and sleeping (get it all in while I can  ).  My mum and dad also came across for 3 days last week to make lots of food, weed the front garden, paint the utility room and clean, so I now officially have the cleanest kitchen in East Yorks! I have been booked in for a 'search and rescue' (sounds much nicer than a stretch and sweep ) on the 28th which will be 7 days overdue, but hopefully he will make an appearance before then.  I intend to have lots of curries, fresh pineapple and s*x before next weekend to try and get things moving   

I will let you all know when things happen.

Take care
Readie &  
x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Good to hear from you Readie, my friend did full day of activity including long walk along the seaside and curry in the evening and ended up with waters breaking 6hrs later and had given birth to a cute wee boy by 12 hours later. Good luck hun. We'll be thinking about ya. Can't wait to hear your story!

News of Caz is that scan went OK, placenta is at front which is why she hadn't felt anything and she doesn't have a PC at the moment. If I hear anything else I'll let you know. Bloody PC-itis, it's like an epedemic.

Lorna did you get a pram?

More anon, take care y'all, Giz xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi.

Oh I'm so glad you have heard from Caz, I was getting really worried. 
Readie, you must be so excited, good luck Hun. I can't wait to hear all about it.

Sorry don't have much time to chat, still no comp at home so can only come on when I get a spare 5mins at work and that is rare!!!!!

Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi al

Phew-glad Caz is ok. Thanks for that Gizmog. What's going on with these flipping computers?  

Readie-sounds like you're all ready. sending you easy labour vibes.  

Nicki, Kitty and Jen-it's so much better when you have cycle buddies isn't it? Lots of luck to you all  

Zarah-here's some more of these for your computer  

Sorry it's a quickie, hope everyone is ok

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz you star. Thank you for stopping me worrying about Caz!!! Yes I did get a pram, it was all so exciting but pram is at MIL and I want to play with it!!!!!
Hello to everyone else, can't stop need to eat!!!!!!
Lorna
xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I would pop on and say hello before I got to my friends for lunch! We are at clinic this afternoon to pay, (yipee!!! NOT) and hopefully will find out more about when we will start. My recipient still hadn't hed their counselling so hopefully we will find out if they have an appointment booked etc and rough dates for go ahead! Might be being too optomistic but really hoping that we will be able to start next cycle. I had a visit from AF yesterday so will be 4 weeks till day 1 hopefully!

So glad to hear Caz is OK, I was getting really worried about her! Bloomin computers hey! So unpredictable! Zarah, hope you get yours back up and running soon.

Readie, it wont be long now! My sister always used to bring on labour by jumping around the garden on a space hopper! It was always funny but has worked every time, and the curry and chilli etc! Good luck!

Sorry got to go, but will post more either later or tomorrow to let you know what the clinic say!

jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I've just got soaked picking Sophie up from nursery. I had to change my clothes I was that wet. The moment I got in the sun came out!   

Jen-I hope you get good news today   

Lorna-I remember playing with my pram. Watch out because when the baby's here you'll have to fight with your dh to push the pram. My dh still won't let me push it when we're out together  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Went to clinic today, went to sign the contracts etc. Found out that the recipient is booked for counselling at the end of April so all being well we can go in May! As long as they feel ready and that 1 counselling session is enough. I don't want them to rush really but really want to get going. Very selfish of me I know!    But it seemed like good news though. 

Hasn't the weather been awful! We got soaked going to asda after clinic! Roll on summer. 

Jen x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all....i am so sorry i havent been here for ages, omg...i have loads tocatch up on, we are busy here, the house is up for sale, Glenn has 2 teeth! he got the first one at 5months,3weeks and 5 days....(can you tell i was waiting for it.lol)..and he got the other at 6months and 3days, they are growing quick too! he is still really,really good, sleeps all night stll except for when he is teething then he tosses and turns bless him.
I hope everyone is well, there are a few new faces i feel like i am losing touch with it all, can you believe i started a Hull thread all those months ago? and now look at it....its a busy little place to be!
Who is next due? its Readie isnt it? how exciting!
sarah....NO WAY is Sophie is at nursery!!...surely not? doesnt time fly when you are hving fun.. 
i am going to try and catch up..AGAIN....lol.x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so excited,,  AF here today a day early but thats grt as Ive just booked day 10 scan on a Fri (my day off)   lets hope Ive got nothing wrong with me


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Rach-good to hear from you. Glenn sounds like he's thriving, bless him with his 2 teeth. They look so cute with just a few teeth don't they? Yes, sophie's at nursery but only a private one. Did you think I meant 'big' nursery? I think they're about 3 when they go there aren't they? Flipping eck, I know time flies but not that fast     You'll have to put an updated pic on when you get time.
Blimey, good luck if you're going to try to catch up, this thread has got very busy, Hull girls can't half chat   
I forgot it was you who set it up. I remember reading the thread for ages before I dared to post.  

Jen-fingers crossed that you'll start in may. At least you'll feel like you're getting somewhere now. 

Hi to everyone. Hope you are all ok

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, Hi Kitty

Who'd have thought you'd be so excited to see af  

Keep us posted

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Kitty, what great news! Any idea when you think your treatment will start then? Good luck!

Lorna, congrats on the purchase! I bet your dying to get it out and have a play!    

Caz, if you are reading these, hope you are OK and getting kicked loads! Same to Lorna and Giz, They say good things come in threes! Lets hope it works the same for Kitty, Nicki and me!    

Nicki, any news on this months cycle? Here hoping this is the one      

Hi to Zarah, Scooby, Sarah, Readie, Rach, and anyone I may have missed, there are loads of us now!

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Good to hear from you Rach, wow, I bet you'd never have guessed the Hull thread would still be going strong now, when you first posted. 

Hi to Caz, I've heard that you hope to be back online by the end of the week, so fingers crossed and loads of                  because we're all going slightly mad without you.  

Edited bit: Going to get fitted for a belt tomorrow for my PGP, which I'm hoping will at least enable me to do some pain free shopping and walking around. I still can't believe the miracle growing inside me and grasp the fact that I need to start preparing for the arrival of a new life. It's kinda of so not me in one sense, preparing for this, a bit like the cleaning and getting married but i did them so........ (I can't believe I just mentioned cleaning and marriage in the same sentence   )

Ooooh Kitty, Jen, Nicki it's getting right exciting with you three. Here's some                  for you.

Readie, EEEEEK, I can't wait!!!!

Sarah-sod's law, the sun coming out when it did, reminds me of a nursery rhyme .....out came the sunshine and dried up all the rain.... maybe you don't know it and I'm just showing my ancient old age now!

Lorna-how you doing hun? My belly button feels like it's gonna rip soon, I'm furiously rubbing lotions into my belly at the moment, not for stretch marks but to try and soften my skin so it doesn't feel as tight when it expands, which it does overnight sometimes. EEEEEEEEEEK! (A small price to pay though I guess after all we've been through to get to this stage)

Em- I really hope you're starting to feel better, did you try the sickness bands to lessen the nausea? 

Love to the rest of ya. Gizmog xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies 

Just a gentle reminder to please keep bump and baby chat to a minimum on these clinic threads....they are primarily for support, help & advise for those still going through IVF treatment and yet to realise their dreams.

I'm not for one minute asking any of you who are pg or have children to stop posting here, so please don't feel this is the case...I feel it would be a shame to lose such a wealth of knowledge and support but whilst it's wonderful to see all the BFPs and I honestly feel it's really positive for ladies who are just embarking down the IVF route, or like many, still travelling that road, we also need to be sensitive to those who find the bump and baby chat a little hard at times.

For this reason, could I please ask that any conversations about prams and other more detailed baby stuff is carried out on the relevant boards.

There is the Babydust area and within that the Buns In Oven and Babydust Message Board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0

I'm sure that all you lovely ladies understand 

Many thanks in advance 

Love n luck
Natasha xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry this will be short but my lunch break nearly over. Still no comp at home  . 

Looks like we have just been told off, ooops!!!!! Please don't all go onto another thread because I like to know what your all up to and how things are coming along. My treatment won't be for a few months yet and I don't mind hearing about what your buying. 

Anyway hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Zarah said:


> Looks like we have just been told off, ooops!!!!! Please don't all go onto another thread because I like to know what your all up to and how things are coming along. My treatment won't be for a few months yet and I don't mind hearing about what your buying.


*Zarah*......

....no one has been told off  I appreciate that you and maybe some others don't mind hearing about baby talk, bumps etc but we have to be sensitive to those that do find this hard, those who post on here on this thread and those who just lurk and read but don't post.

I may be a moderator on this board but please remember that I'm also a member of FF who is in 2ww of yet another IVF cycle.....and whilst I too think it's wonderful to see all the positive outcomes, even I can find it hard to read all the bump and baby chat at times.....and I know that I'm not the only one. I've not asked anyone to stop completely with mentioning how they're getting on, how their scans went etc.....just to keep the more detailed baby chatter to the relevant boards as this board is for IVF support and advice.

If you read my message you will see that it is in no way telling anyone off......it is merely asking for some sensitivity in this matter.....there are specific boards on this website for this reason.

Many thanks
Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Natasha-I must admit, I do forget that there are people that read this but don't post. I for one should maybe be a bit more sensitive to this as I know only too well the heartbreak that this damn infertility business can cause. 
I type without thinking sometimes so I'm sorry if it's upsetting to anyone. 
I'm going to hang around however because Jen,Nicki, Kitty and Zarah need our support and any others who care to join us.
P.s Natasha-sending you some more of these  

Gizmog-I was actually going to suggest you post the pram query on the pregnancy thread anyway because I found it fab to have people's honest opinion on these things. I hope the belt helps with your pain.

Zarah-still no computer? omg-how are you coping?  

I hope I'm making sense-I was working last night and I haven't slept very well today.

I'm off for another caffeine shot  

Take care all 
Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah 

....and most definitely keep posting hun.......it's so good to see the positive outcomes of IVF, it really do think it helps, especially those just starting out, as well as all of those others, like me, who've not quite made it yet !

Take care hun
Natasha xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all OK! I'm in a great mood! AF just left and the next one is the start of my treatment hooray!!!!Feels like I have been waiting for ages. 

Please everyone keep posting on this board, I know what Minxy means that some people might find it difficult etc, but I really like to hear all the little bits of news you all have. Is there another place we can have a board where we would be free to talk about anything? Then those who read have the choice to post or not if they feel it is too hard for them. I like the fact that we can all discuss everything with each other, and I'm sure you are all the same. I like the pram, bump and treatment talk and especially the funny bits too! It is a great support and don't want anyone to feel they have to talk on a different thread! Hope you all get what I mean, I am a bit bonkers at the minute!!!! It's all the excitement.   

Jen x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Jen*

We can't have separate general chit chat threads for every clinic I'm afraid otherwise it would become a moderatoring and administrating nightmare......and we all do this voluntarily whilst living our lives outside FF, with full time jobs....and going through fertility treatment...we give up alot of our time to moderate/administrate and by adding more and more "chit chat" threads would make us even more busy than we already are....unless can extend a 24 hour day into 48 hours  

I would again please ask you not to chat about prams and more detailed baby stuff on this thread.......whilst a few of you are happy with it, we have to consider all members, some who may not post on this thread, afterall this board is specifically for IVF support.  It's not a case of if others find it too hard then they can choose to post or not.....this board is for those going down the road of IVF and as such is for support, advise and help.....and general gossip should ideally take place in other areas. I'd never want for the threads to stop chattering completely....all I have asked is that you keep it to a minimum & not to have in depth conversations about it.....it's just ensuring sensitivity all round. As I mentioned, it is at times hard for me too but as a moderator I have to read all posts and don't have the option not too. 

For those with bumps and babies there are the boards with Babydust where they can chat. You also have your locations board where you can chat. Here's the link to the Yorkshire board where there are threads for "Yorkshire Girls", "Yorkshire bumps and babies" amongst others....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

.....and on top of that there are the Chat Rooms where you can all go and have a natter about whatever you fancy (within reason  )

I hope you understand.

Many thanks
Natasha x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Ladies c'mon we can do this. Stop panicking. There's still loads to talk about. Why I said only the other day how exciting it was getting with Nicki, Jen and Kitty the closest they've been yet to embarking on their treatment/IVF journey's.

I also kinda said how talking about prams doesn't suit me anyway so it's no big deal. I'll take that bit off my post and I'm really, really sorry for the upset caused but please, please don't mention it any more cos its making me feel really bad. We can always send personal messages to each other about non IVF stuff if we don't feel comfy talking to others in the more appropiate sections on the site, so all is not lost.

Nicki, Jen, Kitty and Zarah, no pressure but the attention's on you now! You are the Hull Clinic boards latest recruits so you have to keep us posted re: what you're looking forward to next and perhaps what you're not so that we 'elders' can support and advise you!  

Natasha I'll just take this opportunity to say wishing you lots of      and  this time round.
You were one of the first to support and advise me when I embarked on my IVF journey so very best wishes to you hun xxx

Love, peace and harmony Giz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Giz*...

...thanks for your kind words and your understanding 

I know you know it's in no way a telling off, I don't do telling's off !! 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody

Well AF is due Monday and I am finding it so difficult not doing a test before she arrives. Feeling excited about the result because of the clomid I feel very positive but dont want to get too excited. If it doent happen this month its just the begining of our brand new adventure.

Sorry for not posting for a while I have a read daily but and so tired after work most nights never much feel like it.

Had a really upset night last night, my sister came to visit and was quite insensitive about telling me a girl I used to be good friends with was pregnant, she was then amazed when I got upset....had a blazing row with her and she eventually apologised. I explained to her if she thinks im emotional and hormonal now wait till the IVF starts.

How hormonal did you guys get and how bad were the injections, think I will be ok once I have done it once.

chat more soon, good luck on the 2ww minxy

xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guys I'm back!!  
So sorry to have caused so much worry...my computer/monitor gave up the ghost!......modern tech ey!! it was such bad time too, never the less everything is fine now and as giz has very kindly let you all know all was well with our 20wk scan, i will get a pic up as soon as pos.....we didn't find out the sex in the end..sorry! gonna wait for the suprise , you can start taking bets now if you like   

There is so much to catch up on.....still no news from readie, i was sure i would have missed all the action, i am so excited for you Hun.
Oh and Giz sounds pretty painful and frustrating this p?? (sorry forgotten already what it's called) i haven't heard of it before hope it is something that eases up soon and you don't have to suffer for too long.I have been suffering really badly with sciatica especially for the last 4-5 weeks i can hardly move after sitting down on an evening i have to crawl up the stairs to bed  luckily it ok by morning.

Think I'm gonna have to do more personals tomorrow now my back is killing me sat here....moan moan moan thats all i seem to have done since getting back...sorry girls! i promise i will be more cheery tomorrow.

love and big hugs to all, i have really missed you guys!!  

catch you all tomorrow 
love Caz & bubba xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo Caz is back, Caz is back, woo hoo. Boy oh boy have we missed you. Welcome back hun.  

Nicki-in my opinion the injections were OK most of the time, they tell you to alternate sides but I found sore on one side compared to a tickle on the other so one side got a lot more doses than the other. I chose to do them in the evening and DH was involved because his role was to prepare and fill the syringe and I then self administered. 

Occasionally I would have benefitted from DH doing the administering but he was/is too squeamish. He nearly passed out when he had to have his blood taken for the preliminary tests for goodness sake!

I don't think there was any difference in me hormonally at all. The only physical effect I remember is a mild discomfort as 7 follicles grew. I'm stressing the 7 cos there's a good chance that the more follies you have the more you'll feel the hormonal effects.

Giz xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Morning peeps

1 week today for my scan       What if they find something wrong? 
Cos Im not having clomid this time will I have 1 follicle or a few 
Caz, glad you're ok
Giz, my dh is other way, I think he thinks hes Dr Kildare or something.  He keeps volunteering to do injections 
Nickinoodle 
Jen Im on day 3   its exciting isnt it?
Sarah, keep posting  yr support means a lot
Hi to everyone else,  Im on my day off today so dont know quite what to do...
either assignment for college, housework, shopping blah blah


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Right, let's get this thread back on track...

I must confess that I'm a bit confused as to where everyone is up to in their treatment at the minute.

Jen-I know that you're waiting for your next af. I couldn't help but notice that you're a teeny bit excited about that  

Nicki-are you taking clomid at the moment? I have everything crossed for monday for you. As for the injections, they really aren't that bad. You usually get an auto injector pen and you can hardly feel it. The hormones can send you a bit crazy but use it to your advantage. Your dh will wait on you hand and foot to ensure nothing upsets you    

Kitty-What's your scan for on monday again? I told you I can't remember anything at the moment, sorry.

Caz-good to have you back. Glad all is ok. 

Hi everyone else. Going try to get my head down for  bit because I'm at work tonight

Take care all
sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Just a bit excited!!!!!     I am really nervous though too, and time seems to be flying by faster than concorde! It is funny how you feel like its an eternity till you find out a date and then it races towards you like a greyhound!    Looking forward to getting through it and hopefully having a BFP! 

Nicki, got all my fingers and toes crossed for you this time! Lots of           When will you know if the clomid has worked? It wont be long now will it!

Kitty, Day 3,  WOW!!!! I think we need more baby dust to get us ready! And bubbles of course!!!!              

Caz, Glad you are back online! We missed you hun.  

Zarah, a big hi! Hope you are OK and ready to get started soon. It's not long really foryou now is it? Are you starting DR in July? 

Big     to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well and enjoying all the lovely hull sunshine! (blink and you miss it summer!!!!) 

Jen x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Sarah, I have to have a day 10 scan, to check my follicles  If I have too many or too few, then it has to be abandoned  .  I didnt think Id have a scan cos Im not taking the clomid this time but consultant said yes.  I also have to have pregnyl injection that day too.  Then fingers crossed I go back on day I ovulate (or just before I presume) for the treatment,  guess this will be the Mon or Tues.
Jen , yes time is whizzing by now,in 2 weeks time I could be on my way to a    
I'm going on a hen weekend in my 2 ww, typical.  I wont be able to drink 
We're going to centre parcs so at least there'l be stuff to do.
So off for my brazil nuts.........


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Guys x 

Well had a day off today but still couldnt manage a lie in, u at half seven ironong just isnt natural.....I really feel like im showing my age now.

Kitty thanks for the prayers i so hope they work. Good luck with your treatment too, im sure your scan will be fine1 It sound like your dh is a star with the injections, how long have you been doing them for.  

Hope your back isnt causing too much pain caz.

Giz thanks for your advice re the injections I dont think I have any chance of DH assisting me, he cant even look at needle on telly without going funny.

Sarah I took clomid on this cycle yes, didnt think my IVF funding would come through so quick so prof Killick gave me 6 mths worth in March. This is my first cycle of clomid for couple years but also took it in 2004 and 2006, achived BFP both times but sadly lost my little embies very early on. Cycle is usually 35 days but on Clomid almost def I OV on day 14 so expecting AF to show up Monday. Lets hope she doesnt bother x 

If she does show up then its the start of my IVF journey so either way I cant loose x  

Hello Jen glad you are so excited its amazing its finally happening isnt it.     

Hello to everybody else xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Morning ladies
I think my hormones are affecting me now cos I'm trying to get my head round the different methods of treatment and different stages that you're all at but I just wind up even more confused.

Here's some      and some more            for you all cos I can just about get me 'ed round that bit.

Have a good weekend y'all.
Love Giz


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OOOOOOOoooooooh Caz, I've just seen your scan pic, it's absolutely ace. I got a   vibe but I'm not as sure as I have been, I might change my mind later. Can't believe your patience in waiting to be surprised.

Kitty-hope you're not worrying too much about your follie scan. Is there anything specific that's causing you to worry?

More anon. Giz xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all,
Thanks Giz i think scan pic is really cute too..but then i would wouldn't i    Wasn't really sure if i should mention it actually after Minxy's message ? i do understand though where you are coming from minxy and so will try keep baby talk to a minimum....hope everyone doesn't mind me sharing my scan pic this time though.
Well were do i start!!... so much going on right now,I'm struggling to get my head round who's doing what when   so like Giz I'm gonna send loads of baby dust and positive vibes to all those about to start there tx, Jen for one i know sounds very excited!  
Looking back once the ball starts rolling it seems to flys by until it gets to the 2ww that is, but if we all put our heads together I'm sure we can come up with a few ways to help the time pass a bit quicker for you all (just putting thinking cap on now )
Anyway thats about it from me, can't say Ive been up to anything exciting at all really, just want some   now I'm fed up of this cold weather...better still a long holiday in the sun would do very nicely indeed! Anybody got any hols booked yet ? if so where and when, it will help me day dream if nothing else   
here's the baby dust and positive vibes i promised girls...
                                 
Minxy not too much longer to go now....  for you xx

love and hugs to all
Caz & bubba xxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sure mentioning your scan pic is fine hun, after all it illustrates the outcome of treatment that we're all hoping and praying for and enables us to visualise. Hope your back ache is easing.

Nicki-if it becomes necessary couldn't you wean DH onto the syringe part of the needle then the drawing up part and just keep him away from the final part:-the ultra fine-microscopic needle part?  

Sending these to Zarah's computer        . Hope it gets sorted-says she who gave up on hers a splashed savings on a new laptop.

Gizmog xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just passing through.

Caz-your scan pic is lovely. Of course you can post it. As Gizmog says it's gives people proof that the treatment can work.

Gizmog-I bought a laptop too. I can now watch tv whilst I'm on the net. A perfect example of multitasking don't you think?  

re-holidays-we're going to France in June. I know what you mean about this weather. I swear every time I go out I get drenched.  . 

Got to go and do the obligatory sunday family visits now.  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Caz loved the scan pic, you can really see the legs clearly, what a great piccy! 

Cant stop long, got so much ironing to do! Weather been excellent as usual!    Its really depressing isn't it. I really need a holiday!   I just love sun! 

Back tomorrow,

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just bumping us up. Hope everyone's ok

Don't you just feel so much happier when there's some sun?   The trouble is though it's sent me into a cleaning frenzy because it shows up all the dust  

Anyway, back to it

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya all!!

Sorry been AWOL again for so long, I'm just so tiered and still feeling nauseous more so on evening.  Had my booking appointment with midwife and 12 week scan EDD still 30/10 all well.  Took my DS to scan and he saw baby waving at him!!!  It is a proper little mover was wriggling all over!!!

I haven't hunted out my sickness bands yet, but thanks for reminder will try find them tonight, I remember with DS they did help.

Anyway, glad to see things progressing for everyone and don't know when I'll be back, but looking forward to this trimester as supposed to start feeling better soon!!!!

Off on holiday in May so that's something to look forward to, going to Disney Paris.

I fell bit icky at moment so this is short post, and sorry no personals!

Take care all
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi em, nice to hear from you and hoping your sickness eases off soon. I bet you are looking forward to your holiday in May, we loved eurodisney, it is really good fun and I bet DS will have a great time. Got to go as I am off to work.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Where has the sun gone?  

So much to catch up on!!!!!!!

I have bought myself a new laptop which I am collecting after work so hopfully I will be back with you on a more permenant basis   
It's so hard doing personals when your at work there is just no time. I promise when Im up and running I will do some. 

xxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am FINALLY back! My internet hasn't been working for ages. Blooming Karoo!!!! So much has seemed to gone on since I last was able to log on. I will try and catch up and do some personals soon.
Caz great to see you back. Love the piccy!!!! Great strong legs there!
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

Well sorry I havent posted in a while. Not sure where to start with this really because I just dont know whats going on. Will run you thriugh from start to finish. 

Taken 100mg clomid this cycle LMP was 24th March, had ewcm 6th April (day 14) so pretty sure ov around this time. Had BMS day 12, 14, 15. 

Did HPT on Monday morning BFN, did HPT yesterday morning had what I thought was BFN as when line didnt show straight away went back to bed. Couple hrs later went back into bathroom looked at test was BFP. Read instrctions on test says if longer 10 mins dont use. Did another test got another faint BFP.

Did another test this morning got another faint BFP. 

Really dont know what to do - test im using is v sensitive so I think should be showing stronger line at this stage, or I may have OV later than I thought.

Please send me your advice and thoughts, im off work now for 2 days and cant stop thinking about it. Should I call docs/ivf unit or will they just think in crazy.

Please stick little embie x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow Nicki, I thought this month felt lucky for you! I don't know much about how this all works but would presume as you have a BFP it is a BFP! I could be a late implanter etc. WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!

[fly]         [/fly]

Great news.

Jen x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi ladies! well i have been catching up (sort of) and just seeing where everyone is and what you are all upto....anyone know when readie is due?? should be around now shouldnt it or next week? i am busy trying to lose some of the babyweight gained, i know they say it takes 9 months to gain it so takes 9 months to shift but its hard work getting rid! i still have a stone to go! awww and i am rubbish over the weekends...anyway thats enough about me, how things with everyone else? good i hope..nickinoodle..have you done a digi? when was your af due? i hope it sticks for you hun.xx
glad all is well at your scans all the ladies that are pregnant...will post later as Glenn has just woke from nis morning nap....back soon.xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

I went for my 25 week check today and I have sugar in my wee. I am a bit scared now. I have to have a fasting blood test next week and then we will take it from there. Has anyone had any experiences with this?
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Lorna-don't be scared hun. As far as I know it's fairly common to have sugar in urine at our stage. The fasting bloods will determine what treatment you need and can be as simple as changing diet. If you're still worried though it might be worth posting in peer support and/or pregnancy chit chat.

Nicki-all sounds very promising. A BFP, feint or not, is usually a BFP. Sticky vibes coming your way xx

Gizmog xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm up early today.  
Its my day 10 scan this pm so got a 2 hour drive ahead for about a 10 minute appointment..
Lets hope I've got the right follicles   Then if ok I'll be back next week for the diui.
Cant believe its finally here, seems to have taken forever.
Lorna try not to worry, Ive heard this is quite common too.
Nicki  wow thats brilliant news, congratulations 
Golden - sorry you're not feeling well, make sure you rest.
caz the picture is really clear, I like looking at scans, it makes me hope. 
Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Kitty hope everything goes ok with your scan and your journey isnt too horrendous.

Thanks for the sticky vibes Giz.

Rach my AF woulnt normally be due until this Monday but took clomid this cycle and sure I OV day 14 so a week earlier than normal. On cd 33 so still v early. Did clearblue test this morn another feint positive and getting bloods done this aft get result monday afternoon x 

Thanks for the dancing smileys Jen.

Keep your fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-you don't get your results until monday?   Flipping heck-how are you/we going to cope until then? I personally like those digital tests that spell it out for you, you know where you are with those. Sending you lots of  

Kitty-good luck with your scan. I feel for you with the driving. It reminds me of having to drive to Nottingham. I was sick of seeing the motorway.

Lorna-try not to worry too much. I had sugar in my wee too but it turned out it was because I'd just scoffed some chocolate. Sorry, that probably doesn't help does it  

Rach-don't even go there with trying to lose the baby weight. I'm a hopeless case. Think I need my jaw wiring or something.  

Zarah-thought you'd be playing with your new laptop by now. 

Jen-not long until your mum visits. Where does she live? (obviously you don't have to give me her full address, the country will do  )

Em-hope you start to feel better soon. I loved the sickness bands. They're not very stylish though are they? Especially when you wear them in the summer. Still, as long as they do the job.

Wow, this post's pretty long for me. I'd better go and get lunch before Sophie wakes up. 

Hi to everyone i haven't mentioned

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just a quick post to say Lewis Dylan was born Friday 18th weighing 6lbs 3ozs.  Loving being a mum!  See attached picture.

Take care everyone, and for those of you still trying, stay positive - miracles do happen!

Love Readie and Lewis
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!   

OH WOW!!!!!!...Lewis is just adorable Hun, well done! you must be over the moon,and such a lovely name too,Dylan is one of our frav's at the mo too  cant wait to hear all the gory details ...did you have him at castle hill? sure you mentioned you were planning on going there, it's just i have decided to go there too...(all been well that is) and would love to hear your thoughts...but at the mo you have a gorgeous little man to take care of so go enjoy....well done again Hun 

love Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

He is so cute, congratulations hon x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations Readie, he is gorgeous.  Another success for Hull Clinic!!

Nicki - Everything crossed for you hun.  Have you done a digi test too?  You have to keep us all informed!!!

Lorna - Try not to worry hun, i know its hard not to wory though!!.

Kitty blue, hope your scan goes well and youve got lots of follicles, weve all got everything crossed for you hun. 

sorry its so short - short of time

Love & babydust to all.

S
xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG, how beautiful is Lewis?       Huge congratulations Readie.       Just when i was starting to get impatient for news too.     Am I right in thinking that was 2 days before EDD and that boys have a habit of being early and girls late?

         


Nicki-all the best for Monday, I'm so excited for you, not sure if I can contain myself.  

Love to all, Giz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Congratulations Readie!

He's beautiful. Well done you. Enjoy every minute.

Scooby-your new pic is soo cute. I can't believe how big they are.

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Readie,  aw he's so cute.  well done.
just a quick update,  my scan was ok got a nice big follicle 15.something(remember i didnt take the clomid)  it was really weird  seeing my insides for the first time  when i got over the shock of the dildo cam (it was rather big)  \9  though Ive had bigger   I wish 
it was fascinating to see ovaries and follicles etc
my lining is not thick enough though, so Im hoping it thickens up a bit by next week  it was only 5.4 and nurse said they want 6.  Will it change?  I have to have another scan before the insemination to make sure its ok.  By the way she laughed at me when i suggested a hot water bottle. 

have great week end everyone and please send me lots of bubbles


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Kitty

I'm sure your lining will have thickened by your next scan. It's nearly there already. Mine was never thick enough in the time frame they said it would be.
The dildo cam is a bit shocking when you first see it isn't it? It makes me laugh when they put those big condoms on it   This whole business is so undignified isn't it  Good job we can laugh about it. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Kitty you've been bubbled. Dildo cam is hilarious isn't it. Best wishes hun. Ooooh it's all going on!!

Gizmog xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS readie!! he is absolutely beautiful.x
takecare, rest and let people help you, thats the best bit of advice i can give, ohh and sleep when he sleeps then you wont run yourself into the ground!...love xrachx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all just a quickie from me, sofa's calling!!  It's all very exciting on here at the mo so much going on,Kitty I'm sure by your next scan your lining will be just fine, you made me laugh with the dildo cam, the things we have to go through ey! 
Scooby loving the new pic of the twins...how they have grown!
Nicki how's things with you? cant wait to hear the out come it's looking really good ..how exciting!!
How's my bump buddies   Lorna hope your feeling a little more reassured Hun  
love to everyone else

Caz & bubba xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hello sorry for gatecrashing

im origionally from Hull but now live in Sheffield. wanted to wish you girls all the best and congratulations to those with good news


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Congratulations to Readie  He's gorgeous 

New home this way everyone........ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138752.new#new


----------

